# Taliban Propaganda Watch - August 2010



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2010)

*Taliban statements here only - please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
012235UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=793:mujahideen-missiles-hit-tarin-kot-airbase-uruzgan-aug-01-the-airbase-homes-to-a-large-number&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen missiles hit Tarin Kot airbase</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 15:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 01 - The airbase homes to a large number of the Dutch and  Australian invading forces in Tarin Kot city, the capital of Uruzgan came under  Mujahideen attack, the report said, adding about 4 missiles landed inside the  airbase targeting one of the Dutch aircraft while taking off, believed to be en  route to Holland but the there is evidence to determine the extent of the  losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=808:4-puppets-killed-in-fighting-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4  puppets killed in fighting with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 23:32 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 01 Mujahideen, in an encounter with the cowardly soldiers of ANA,  killed four puppets and wounded several more in Hirwad district of Uruzgan on  Sunday( Aug. 01). One of the Mujahideen is reported to have been wounded during  a 6-hour long fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=798:attack-on-enemy-post-mujahideen-seize-massive-amount-of-arms&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on enemy post: Mujahideen seize massive amount of arms</a>
*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 16:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 01 - At least 3 cowardly minions were killed as Mujahideen attacked  the enemy outpost in Mizani district of the province, seizing a huge amount of  heavy and small arms consisting of heavy machine guns , rocket launchers,  Kalashnikov rifles.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=792:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invader’s tank destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 15:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 01 – Mujahideen in the province’s Sweri district had one of the US  invading forces’ tanks blown apart using an IED and killing or wounding the  invaders onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=796:mine-clearing-tank-struck-by-roadside-bomb-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine clearing tank struck by roadside bomb in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 15:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 01 - In the province’s capital, a roadside bomb hit and destroyed  the invaders’ tank while on mine clearance mission killing the invaders in the  tank on Sunday morning (Aug. 01).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=795:mujahideen-destroy-enemy-vehicle-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen destroy enemy vehicle in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 15:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 01 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack in the  province’s Shahri Safa district, targeted one of the enemy’s vehicles using RPGs  eliminating the vehicles and killing all the puppets traveling in it.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=790:us-invaders-abandon-another-base-yet-again&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders abandon another base yet again</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 14:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 01 – Mujahideen in Helmand province’s Sangin district destroyed  the US invading force newly-built military base besides causing the enemy  deadliest losses during an attack on Friday (July 31), forcing the enemy to flee  and seizing their arms and ammo.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=802:6-puppets-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppets killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 19:18 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Aug. 01 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on a group of  cowardly police of ANP riding on motorcycles, killed some 6 puppets with 4 of  their motorcycles destroyed in the province’s Gerishk district on yesterday  night (July 31).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=803:5-us-cowardly-soldiers-killed-3-injured-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US cowardly soldiers killed, 3 injured in clash with Mujahideen</a>
*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 19:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 01 - Mujahideen, in an encounter with US invading forces in  Gerishk district of the province, killed about 5 invaders and wounded 3 more on  Sunday (Aug. 01).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=811:five-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-clashes-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five US invaders killed or wounded in clashes with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 23:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 01 – The fighting erupted after the enemy foot patrol comes under  Mujahideen attack in Marjah, Helmand and lasted about one hour, in which  Mujahideen left five American invaders killed or wound. No losses have been  reported on the part of Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=801:us-military-tank-hits-roadside-bomb-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US military tank hits roadside bomb in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 19:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 01 – A roadside bomb in Helmand province’s Gerishk district  destroying the tank and killing or wounding the US invaders traveling in the  tank on Sunday morning (Aug. 01).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=794:4-us-invaders-killed-or-in-clash-with-mujahideen-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 US invaders killed or in clash with Mujahideen in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 01 August 2010 15:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 01 - The clash took place after their foot soldiers came under  Mujahideen attack out of the invaders base in the morning hours of August 01.  According to the report, about 3 US invading troops got wounded with another  killed in firefight, while a Mujahid sustained injuries in the operation.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
022325UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=816:ied-explosion-kills-3-puppets-in-kandahar-wounds-4&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED explosion kills 3 puppets in Kandahar, wounds 4</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 02 – A roadside bomb in Panjwaii district of the province struck  and annihilated a vehicle of the enemy killing at least 4 puppets besides  wounding another three on Sunday (Aug. 01).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=818:missiles-hit-tarin-kot-airbase-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles hit Tarin Kot airbase in Uruzgan</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 02 – At least 3 missiles strikes hit the airbase where a large  number of the NATO invaders are stationed but without knowing the extent of the  losses inflicted on the enemy.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=821:17-soldiers-of-ana-surrender-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 17 soldiers of ANA surrender in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Aug. 02 - As many as 17 soldiers of puppet ANA including 2nd  lieutenants and low-level officers surrendered themselves to Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate as per a prior contact and joined the ranks of Mujahideen in  Helmand’s province’s Sangin district. The report indicates the soldiers handed  over to Mujahideen more than 25 heavy and light machine guns with some ammo,  walkie talkies and other sensitive electronic stuff.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=841:us-forces-clash-with-soldiers-of-puppet-ana-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US forces clash with soldiers of puppet ANA in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 00:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 02 – Monday’s fighting between the US invaders and the minions  broke out after Americans killed two puppets in Musa Kala district of the  province resulted from an attack on the puppets outpost the report said, adding  that the gun battle continued for about one our forcing the soldier of ANA to  flee leaving their arms and ammo behind, while the US invaders burned down their  post to ground. In fact, there has been an air uncertainty and mistrust between  the US invading forces and puppet ANA recently. It is worthwhile that as many as  17 soldiers of ANA surrendered themselves to Mujahideen yesterday night in the  neighboring Sangin district.t</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=819:5-us-invaders-killed-in-clashes-with-mujahideen-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US invaders killed in clashes with Mujahideen in Marjah</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 01 - Some 5 American invaders were killed with several more hurt  in the Majah, Helmand as the US cowardly troops were drawn into a fighting with  Mujahideen on Monday (Aug. 02).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=835:5-us-invaders-take-losses-of-life-and-injury-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US invaders take losses of life and injury in Helmand</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 21:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 02 – Some five American invaders killed or wounded Monday morning  while the enemy was on a patrol mission to plot operation against Mujahideen as  a roadside bomb ripped through the enemy patrol in Nawa district of Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=839:4-american-cowardly-troops-killed-or-wounded-in-helmand-battlle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 American cowardly troops killed or wounded in Helmand battlle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 23:56 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Aug. 02 – On later Monday, the American foot patrol comes under attack  in the outskirts of Nad Ali district of Helmand which ended in killing one US  invaders and wounding 3 more. However, one Mujahid is reported to have become  martyr</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=817:3-american-cowardly-soldiers-3-puppets-killed-near-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 American cowardly soldiers, 3 puppets killed near Lashkar Gah</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 02 - An early morning explosion on Monday morning killed about 3  US terrorists and 3 of their minions near Lashkar Gah city, the capital of  Helmand province when it detonated at a group of US soldiers accompanied by  their puppets as soon as the got into a deserted compound in the area where  Mujahideen had already planted mines.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=812:us-invading-troops-took-fatal-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invading troops took fatal losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 02 August 2010 13:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 02 – Two of the US invaders’ tanks were destroyed in Mujahideen  IEDs, in turn, yesterday night, at about 12:00 am and in the morning hours of  Monday (Aug. 02), killing or wounding all the US cowardly soldiers aboard in  Helmand’s Gerishk district. Separately, more than 3 allied invaders were killed  or wounded in a blast detonated at the enemy’s foot patrol in the same district  Sunday evening (July 01) at around 7:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=840:two-us-invaders-tanks-left-wrecked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US invaders’ tanks left wrecked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 00:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 02 – Several American invaders killed or wounded Monday as  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in province’s Sangin district got two of the  US invaders destroyed using IEDs.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
040135UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=847:heavy-fighting-reported-from-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Kandahar Airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – Reports from Kandahar say that this morning, 7 Martydom  seeking Mujahideen entered Kandahar Airbase with heavy and light weapons and  heavy fighting is being reported. Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  from Kandahar say that firstly 2 missiles were fired at the Airfield. Then a  Martydom seeking Mujahid blew his explosive-laden truck at the northern gate (we  ask Allah to accept him from amongst the shuhada) where American terrorists were  on guard. After the explosion, 7 other Martydom seeking Mujahideen wearing  explosive belts and carrying light and heavy weapons entered the Airfield.  Reports say that the 7 heroes of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan killed 166  American terrorists who were without their weapons and busy with military  studies on entering the airfield, after an hour of fighting, entered a  helicopter workshop and destroyed 3 helicopters. Reports add that heavy fighting  is still going on. Full report will be updated later on.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=860:urgent-news-heavy-fighting-reported-from-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Urgent News: Heavy fighting reported from Kandahar Airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – Reports from Kandahar say that this morning, 7 Martydom  seeking Mujahideen entered Kandahar Airbase with heavy and light weapons and  heavy fighting is being reported.Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  from Kandahar say that firstly 2 missiles were fired at the Airfield. Then a  Martydom seeking Mujahid blew his explosive-laden truck at the northern gate (we  ask Allah to accept him from amongst the shuhada) where American terrorists were  on guard. After the explosion, 7 other Martydom seeking Mujahideen wearing  explosive belts and carrying light and heavy weapons entered the Airfield.  Reports say that the 7 heroes of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan killed 166  American terrorists who were without their weapons and busy with military  studies on entering the airfield, after an hour of fighting, entered a  helicopter workshop and destroyed 3 helicopters. Reports add that heavy fighting  is still going on. Full report will be updated later on.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=845:us-helicopter-brought-down-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US helicopter brought down in Kandahar</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35283950/US-helicopter-brought-down-in-Kandahar-VOJ-Eng"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>[/b]
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 11:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 03 – There is a recent news report from Kandahar province that  Mujahideen shot down a US invading forces’ helicopter in the province’s Zhari  district on Tuesday morning. The shoot down occurred at approximately 7:00 am  while the enemy attack helicopter was hovering low over Sangsar area of this  district to plot operation against Mujahideen as it got struck by Mujahideen  leaving it on fire. Shortly after the incident the helicopter fell down in the  said area killing all the US invading soldiers and crew member aboard, whereas 6  enemy helicopters approached the shoot down site to airlift the dead and other  sensitive stuff from the helicopter in the area which has been remained blocked  off.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=850:2-american-invaders-shot-dead-by-a-sniper&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 American invaders shot dead by a sniper</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – According to a report from Arghandab district, 2 US  invaders were shot dead by a sniper of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  Yesterday, at around 5:00 pm. Reports add that 3 other invaders were killed or  wounded by a mine when they left their check post in a rescue effort.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=861:3-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 enemy vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – At least 8 ANA puppets were killed when 2 of their  vehicles hit roadside bombs on the highway between Kandahar city and Spin Boldak  this morning around 8:00 am. In another report from the same district, an  American invaders tank was eliminated by an IED and all terrorists inside  including a translator were killed in Loe Karez area</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=865:another-invader-tank-destroyed-in-spin-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another Invader tank destroyed in Spin Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 00:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – Another US invaders tank was eliminated by an IED in Loe  Karez area at 3:30 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=867:border-police-puppets-vehicle-destroyed-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police puppets vehicle destroyed by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 00:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – Report from Spin Boldak says that, a border police puppet  vehicle was annihilated by a roadside bomb when passing through Nawa area today  at 3:30 pm. It is worth mentioning that 5 enemy vehicles have been destroyed by  IED’s in Spin Boldak district today, 3rd August</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=849:5-us-terrorists-killed-or-wounded-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US terrorists killed or wounded in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Uruzgan, 03 August – Reports from Uruzgan’s provincial capital Terenkot say that  a mine exploded on US foot patrol as it was passing through in Dawreshan Nawa  area. When the invaders were taking their dead and wounded, they came under  missile attack by Mujahideen. As a result 5 cowardly US invaders were killed or  wounded. In another report this afternoon a puppet police was shot dead in front  of his check post and his equipment was seized by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=852:ied-eliminates-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED eliminates US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 19:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Uruzgan, 03 August – Today, at 3:00 pm, a US invaders tank was destroyed and all  terrorists inside it were killed when it hit a roadside bomb near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=843:3-us-military-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US military tanks eliminated in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 11:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 03 – A series of Mujahideen IED blasts in Helmand’s province’s  Garmsir district annihilated three of the US invading forces tanks in separate  incidents, killing or wounding scores of terrorists on Monday (Aug. 02).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=844:mujahideen-clashes-kill-3-us-invaders-wound-5-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clashes kill 3 US invaders, wound 5 in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 August 2010 11:52 omar
HELMAND, Aug. 03 - Two US invaders were killed and another two injured Tuesday  in an early morning attack, carried out on the foot enemy soldiers outside their  base in Gerishk district of Helmand. Also Tuesday, Mujahideen, in an attack on  the enemy foot patrol near the same area mentioned above, killed one American  invaders as well as wounding three more in the morning hours of the day</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
050010UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
*<a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=898:complete-report-on-kadahar-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Complete report on Kandahar operation</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35382980/Complete-report-on-Kandahar-operation-Voice-of-Jihad-English"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 20:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

Yesterday’s successful operation was part of a broader operation Al-Fath, being  carried out by Mujahideen of Islamiic Emirate of Afghanistan throughout the  whole country.

Alemarah website interviewed Mauli Muhammad Akram, the head of this operation  and asked some questions regarding yesterday’s events which are as follows:

Alemara: Could you give us some details about yesterday’s successful operation.

Mauli Muhammad Akram: Yesterday morning, about 11:30 am, a Martydom seeking  Mujahid blew his explosive-laden truck at the northern gate, close to the  invaders learning facility, in which 150 US and Canadian soldiers were busy with  military studies. Then two missiles were fired and hit 2 watchtowers, 20 meters  away from the learning facility.

After the way was cleared, 6 Martydom seeking Mujahideen carrying 2 RPG’s, 4  heavy machineguns and each carrying 5 grenades, sharp knives and machetes’, 7  rifle magazines and 8 rockets entered the learning facility and killed those  soldiers who had not yet died from the initial explosions.

Mauli Akram added that the initial blast also destroyed a tower, containing  computers and other electronic equipment.

Alemara: When and how did these 7 Mujahideen become martyrs?

Mauli Muhammad Akram: 1 Mujahid was martyred when he blew up his explosive-laden  truck. 2 others blew their explosive belts and were martyred when we were  praying Asr, late afternoon. 3 others were martyred early in the evening during  Magrib prayer.

Alemara: Could you tell us some details about the destroyed helicopters.

Mauli Muhammad Akram: 50 meters behind the learning facility, 12 helicopters  were stationed in a workshop, which were shot with RPG rounds containing petrol  and are believed to be destroyed. Later that afternoon the US terrorist tried to  fly a helicopter close to the workshop but came under RPG fire and was  destroyed.

Alemarah: Could you tell us about enemy casualties

Mauli Muhammad Akram: Around 173 NATO terrorists were killed in yesrday’s  operation. This includes 150 invaders who came to the base in 3 buses a couple  hours before the attack took place. 7 others died during the helicopter incident  and 16 others were killed in explosions and clashes with the Mujahideen. I must  add that in the clashes and explosions that took place throughout the day, a lot  of other invaders also died and a large number of their resources were also  destroyed.

Alemara: ISAF says that the tractor carrying explosives got stuck in the mud  before reaching the base and the other Martydom seeking Mujahideen were gunned  down while trying to reach the base. What do you say about these claims?

Mauli Muhammad Akram: Yes, the tractor incident happened a day before the  operation, when it was sent on reconnaissance mission. ISAF are telling blatant  lies and it has nothing to do with yesterday’s operation.

Alemara: The world media is keeping quiet due to American pressure. Have the  Mujahideen done any sound or video recordings of the operation?

Mauli Muhammad Akram: Yes, we have done some video recordings of the operation  and it will be released at a suitable time.

Alemara: Thank you very much for sharing this information with our audience and  the world.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=905:3-vehicles-destroyed-when-allied-us-led-allied-logistical-convoy-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 vehicles destroyed when allied US-led allied logistical convoy comes under  attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 22:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 04 – At least 3 puppets security guards were killed with one of  their military vehicles destroyed Tuesday in Mujahideen attack on the enemy  convoy, whereas two logistical trucks, too, destroyed during the operation  Maiwand district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=894:7-puppets-lose-lives-in-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets lose lives in blast</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 20:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 04 – A roadside bomb in Rigistan district of southern Kandahar  province ripped through a patrol vehicles of borders police of puppet ANP  yesterday night, destroying the enemy vehicle and killing 7 cowardly minions on  the spot.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=893:mujahideen-clash-kills-or-wounds-6-us-invaders-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash kills or wounds 6 US invaders in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 20:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KNADAHAR, Aug. 04 – At least two US cowardly soldiers were killed and 4 wounded  Wednesday (Aug. 04) at about 1:00 pm, when the enemy invaders were drawn into  fighting with Mujahideen in Helmand’s province’s Gerishk district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=891:roadside-bomb-kills-4-american-invaders-wounds-3-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb kills 4 American invaders, wounds 3 in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 15:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 04 – At least four US cowardly soldiers were killed and three  wounded Wednesday morning (Aug. 04) when a roadside bomb tore through the enemy  foot soldiers in Panjwaii district of Qandahar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=867:border-police-puppets-vehicle-destroyed-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Border police puppets vehicle destroyed by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 00:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, 03 August – Report from Spin Boldak says that, a border police puppet  vehicle was annihilated by a roadside bomb when passing through Nawa area today  at 3:30 pm. It is worth mentioning that 5 enemy vehicles have been destroyed by  IED’s in Spin Boldak district today, 3rd August</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=888:4-puppets-killed-as-three-enemy-posts-overrun-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed as three enemy posts overrun in Uruzgan</a>
*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 14:58 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Aug. 04 – More than four policemen of puppet ANP were killed and a  dozen more injured Tuesday evening (Aug. 04) as Mujahideen launched a large  scale attack on enemy security posts in the provinces’ Gizab district,  Mujahideen reported from the area. Mujahideen said they had seized some arms and  ammo from the possession of the enemy consisting of 10 Kalashnikov rifles, and  other heavy machineguns besides two motorcycles during the one-hour long  fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=903:2-ana-puppet-vehicles-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 ANA puppet vehicles destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 22:06 Zabihullah Mujahid
Zabul, 04 August – 2 ANA puppet vehicles were destroyed and all puppets were  killed or wounded when their vehicles hit IED’s near Zabul’s Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=885:6-us-invaders-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 US invaders killed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 14:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 04 August – 3 US invaders were killed and 3 others seriously wounded in  an explosion and then coming under heavy fire from Mujahideen in Marjah last  night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=896:several-us-led-coalition-invaders-and-puppets-killed-in-mujahideen-attacks-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Several US-led coalition invaders and puppets killed in Mujahideen attacks in  Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 20:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 04 - A blast in Marjah, Helmand destroyed one of the enemy  coalitions’ tank, killing or wounding the invaders onboard on Wednesday morning.  Separately, at least four puppets were killed and injured when the enemy  logistical convoy came under Mujahideen attack elsewhere in Marjah on Wednesday,  at about 12:00 pm. Also Wednesday, Mujahideen, in an encounter with the  coalition invaders in Marjah, killed or wounded four allied terrorist soldiers.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=890:blast-in-helmand-causes-four-us-invaders-casualties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand causes four US invaders casualties</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 15:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 04 – A roadside bomb killed one American terrorist and hurt  another three Tuesday (Aug. 03) when it exploded to a group of US invaders  walking to their base in the province’s Nawa district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=877:explosion-kills-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion kills US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 14:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 04 August – An IED was used by Mujahideen on a US invaders foot patrol  while they were carrying out an operation in Band-e-Barq area near Gerishk  bazaar. 3 US invaders were killed and 3 wounded in the incident. It is worth  noting that since yesterday, US invaders are trying to take this area back from  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan but have been held back due to  taking on many casualties in explosions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=876:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 14:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 04 August – A US invaders tank was destroyed and all occupiers killed  or wounded when their convoy hit a roadside bomb in Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=902arliament-candid-caught-alive-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Parliament candid caught alive in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 August 2010 22:04 Zabihullah Mujahid
Nimroz, 04 August – A parliament candid (Muhammad Siddique Qasim) was captured  alive after coming under Mujahideen attack while travelling to Dalaram district  to conduct his campaign.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
060040UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=926:imageknadhar-aug-05-a-us-invading-troops-helicopter-got-shot-down-in-sothern-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Breaking new: US helicopter shot down in Kandahar, 30 US invaders killed</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35441885/Breaking-new-US-helicopter-shot-down-in-Kandahar-30-US-invaders-killed-Voice-of-Jihad-English">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 21:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KNADHAR, Aug. 05 – A US invading troops helicopter got shot down in Sothern  Kandahar province today (Aug. 05) at about 2:30 pm, killing as many as 30 US  invading troops and crew members, according to a recent report from the  province. The enemy attack helicopter was brought down by Mujahideen rocket fire  while on lower attitude over the district center, causing the helicopter to be  set on fire in Panjwaii district of the province where the enemy copter fell  down.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=917:8-killed-as-enemy-vehicle-strikes-ied-blast-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 killed as enemy vehicle strikes IED blast in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 21:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 05 – A roadside bomb in Southern Kandahar province’s Bashmol  district hit and destroyed a roadside bomb a vehicle of the puppet ANA Thursday  morning, killing 8 cowardly minions on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=924:4-killed-as-enemys-three-military-posts-overrun&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 killed as enemy’s three military posts overrun</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 21:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 05 – According to the news report from Uruzgan province,  Mujahideen, Wednesday evening, Aug. 04, at about 7:00 pm, carried out a large  scale operation in Gizab district of Khost province, in which Mujahideen  conquered three of the enemy military post, killing 4 cowardly soldiers of ANA  and wounding several more with seizing a large amount arms and ammo from the  possession of the enemy, consisting 10 Kalashnikov rifles and heavy and light  machineguns besides three motorcycles. In news, Mujahideen attacked the enemy  base of the NATO invaders near Tarin Kot city, the capital of Uruzgan, leaving  the enemy base on fire but there size of the losses is not determined.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=930:15-us-uk-and-puppets-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 US-UK and puppets killed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 01:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 05 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in separate attacks in  Marjah, Helmand, killed as many as 8 Afghan and foreign cowardly soldiers and  wounded 7 others on Thursday (Aug. 05).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=913:a-dozen-of-us-terrorists-killed-or-wounded-as-their-3-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen of US terrorists killed or wounded as their 3 tanks eliminated in  Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 15:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 05 - In the late night hours of August 5, 2010, Mujahideen in  Helmand’s Nad Ali district had one of the US tanks annihilated using an EID,  while it is unclear how many of the US invaders were killed or injured in the  bomb attack. Separately, Mujahideen in the neighboring Marjah district got two  of the US tanks destroyed in separate IED attacks on Thursday morning (Aug. 05).  However, the exact number of death and injury tall is not confirmed so far.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=910:6-killed-as-us-led-coalitions-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 killed as US-led coalitions’ logistical convoy attacked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 15:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN, Aug. 05 – At least 6 puppets escorting the enemy logistical convoy  killed Thursday morning as Mujahideen rockets hit and destroyed three of the  enemy logistical and military vehicles during and ambush attack in the  province’s Nawa district, according to the report from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=916:blast-in-helmand-kills-6-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand kills 6 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 05 August 2010 21:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 05 – At least 6 puppets were killed or wounded in Thursday when  the enemy vehicles hit a roadside bomb in Helmand’s Musa Kala district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=927:mujahideen-battle-british-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen battle British invaders in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 01:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 05 – One UK invader got killed with three more wounded Thursday  when the enemy foot soldiers came under attack by Mujahideen in the outskirt of  Helmand’s Gerishk district while the enemy troops were on the way to their  nearby base, however, one of the Mujahids, too, hurt during exchange of fire.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
070140UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=931:17-nato-invaders-killed-in-martyrdom-operation-in-kandahar-province"> 17 NATO invaders killed in martyrdom operation in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 13:40 omar
KANDHAR, Aug. 06 – On later Thursday, Talib Muhammad, a martyrdom-seeking  Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate slammed his three-wheeled motorcycle containing  500 kg explosives into the NATO forces amid frisking the civilians in Southern  Kandahar province of Afghanistan, killing as many as 17 US-NATO cowardly troops  standing nearby, Mujahideen officials said Friday. The officials added the  operation was carried in Maiwand district of the province, while three NATO  female soldiers frisking the women in the area were among the those killed in  the martyr VBIED attack, according to locals, the mutilated parts of the of the  NATO soldiers were lying scattered around the area till Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=939:ied-explosion-takes-lives-of-7-puppets-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED explosion takes lives of 7 puppets in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 06 - Mujahideen, on later Thursday afternoon, Aug. 05, had one of  the puppets’ military vehicles destroyed with IED blast, killing 7 soldiers of  ANA including their commander in the province’s Panjwaii</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=932:2-us-local-agents-one-puppets-officer-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US local agents, one puppets officer killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 06 – Nazar Muhammad, head of security check post got killed in a  guerrilla attack yesterday night in Kandahar city. It is worth saying that on  Thursday, Ahmadullah, the head of police precinct (10th Hauza) was, too, killed  in a guerrilla attack by Mujahideen in Kandahar city. Also Thursday, two of the  US invaders’ local spies, Abdullah, and the latter, son of Malik Janan were  killed, in turn, in Kandahar city and in the district of Daman of Kandahar  province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=946:us-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 18:59 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDHAR, Aug. 06 – Two of the enemy logistical vehicles loaded with supplies  were destroyed by Mujahideen during an attack yesterday evening in the  province’s Arghandab district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=942uppets-encounter-blast-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets encounter blast in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, Aug. 06 - A roadside bomb in the province’s Shorawak district tore  through a vehicle of the enemy minions yesterday night (Aug. 05) at around 9:00  pm, however, there are no report of casualties and fatalities so far.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=956:7-us-invading-troops-killed-or-wounded-in-mujahideen-clash-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 US invading troops killed or wounded in Mujahideen clash in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 19:17 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Aug. 06 – Mujahideen, in a one-hour long fighting with US terrorist,  killed about four American cowardly soldiers and wounded another 3 in Char  Chino, Uruzgan on Friday. The fighting was followed by the enemy airs tikes, in  which one Mujahid embraced martyrdom with another two wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=934:mujahideen-in-uruzgan-kills-6-enemy-soldiers&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Uruzgan kills 6 enemy soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 06 – Mujahideen in the province’s Tarin kot city attacked the  enemy outpost yesterday night, killing 6 soldiers including their commander,  with the enemy arms and ammo seized by Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=938:nato-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders’ tank blown up in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:11 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Aug. 06 - According to a report from Zabul province, Mujahideen in the  provincial capital, Kalat city, got one of the NATO invaders’ tanks destroyed  using IED yesterday, in which the tank was left eliminated killing the invaders  aboard the tank</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=958:nato-tank-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 20:15 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Aug. 06 – Mujahideen in the provincial capital of Zabul had one of the  enemy tanks destroyed with IED killing or wounding the enemy on board on Friday.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=930:15-us-uk-and-puppets-killed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 US-UK and puppets killed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 01:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 05 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in separate attacks in  Marjah, Helmand, killed as many as 8 Afghan and foreign cowardly soldiers and  wounded 7 others on Thursday (Aug. 05).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=933:2-us-3-puppets-cowardly-soldiers-killed-as-enemy-3-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US, 3 puppets cowardly soldiers killed as enemy 3 tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 06 – Mujahideen, during an ambush attack in the province’s Gerishk  district killed 2 US invaders and three of the local puppets and wounded another  2 US soldiers with two of the enemy tanks and one vehicle destroyed yesterday  knight (Aug. 06) at about 12:00 am local time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=927:mujahideen-battle-british-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen battle British invaders in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 01:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 05 – One UK invader got killed with three more wounded Thursday  when the enemy foot soldiers came under attack by Mujahideen in the outskirt of  Helmand’s Gerishk district while the enemy troops were on the way to their  nearby base, however, one of the Mujahids, too, hurt during exchange of fire.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=941:ied-explosions-in-marjah-hit-2-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED explosions in Marjah hit 2 US invaders’ tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 06 – Two the US invading force’s tanks when struck by separate IED  blast, left wrecked Friday morning, killing or wounding all the US invaders in  the tank in Marjah, Helmand</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=955:nato-tanks-left-wrecked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tanks left wrecked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 19:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 06 – Mujahideen in the province’s Nad Ali district had one of the  NATO invading forces’ tanks destroyed Friday (Au. 06) at around 11:00 am,  killing all the enemy soldiers on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=943:us-invading-troops-tank-blown-apart-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invading troops’ tank blown apart in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 16:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 06 –Mujahideen in Sothern Helmand province got one of the US  invaders’ tank exploded using an IED on Thursday afternoon (Aug. 05) at about  2:00 pm when the enemy patrol tanks was traveling in Kundar area of Maiwand,  Mujahideen reported from the area. According to the report the tank was seen to  be left annihilated killing all those traveling in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=957:another-us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another US invaders tank destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 20:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 06 – Friday, August 06, 2010, Mujahideen got another US tank  exploded using an IED attack in Marjah, Helmand, in which the US tank was  destroyed killing all the invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=947:8-killed-as-puppets-vehicle-blown-apart-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 killed as puppets’ vehicle blown apart in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 06 August 2010 18:59 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, Aug. 06 – At least 8 cowardly soldiers of ANA were in addition to  another three wounded Friday morning as the enemy vehicle got struck by  Mujahideen IED in Dil Aram district of Nimroz province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
080040UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=979:mujahideen-kill-5-puppets-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 puppets in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 07 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in the province’s Maiwand  district killed four puppets seizing their arms and ammo during an attack on  their military convoy on Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=970:fighting-in-kandahar-leaves-3-us-invaders-1-puppet-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting in Kandahar leaves 3 US invaders, 1 puppet killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 07 – Reports from Kandahar’s Arghandab district say, a joint US-  afghan terrorist foot patrol came under Mujahideen attack when they tried to  carry out an operation against Mujahideen in Naswaryano area. In the firefight 3  US invaders, 1 ANA puppet were killed and 3 others were wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=980:us-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders’ tank blown up in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 07 – A roadside bomb in the Southern Kandahar province hit and  destroyed one of the US invading troops’ tanks Friday, killing all the invaders  including their local interpreter.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=977:heavy-fighting-takes-place-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting takes place in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 07 - According to a report from Kandahar’s Zhiri district, last  night, heavy fighting took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan and US invaders. The fighting erupted when the American terrorists  were dropped off by helicopters last night to carry out an operation in Sartag  area. In the clash Mujahideen used heavy and light weapons which forced the  American terrorists to retreat from the area in defeat. In the fighting 3  Mujahideen have been wounded. There are no reports about enemy casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=967:ied-attacks-on-us-invaders-convoy-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attacks on US invaders convoy in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 19:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, 07 August – A US invaders tank and a motorbike were destroyed when it hit  2 IED’s in Harawod district.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=965:afghan-puppet-soldiers-fight-with-police-25-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan puppet soldiers fight with police, 25 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 16:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 07 - About puppets solders and 15 policemen were killed in the  fighting broke out among the soldiers of ANA and police of ANP in Gerishk  district of Helmand on Saturday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=987:us-invaders-tank-blown-apart-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank blown apart in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 23:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 07 August – This afternoon, at 1:30 pm, a US invaders tank was  destroyed when it hit a roadside bomb in Gerishk district. Reports say that at  least 10 American were killed or wounded in the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=962:martyr-attack-in-helmand-kills-9-us-invaders-destroys-two-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyr attack in Helmand kills 9 US invaders, destroys two tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 13:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 07 - On Saturday morning, Hafiz Asadullah, a loin of Islamic  carried out a martyr attack on the military convoy traveling along Kabul-Kandahar  road, killing 9 American invaders and wounding another 6 besides annihilating  two of their tanks, wreckage of which is reported to exist at the blast scene  now, according to the report from Helmand. The heroic operation was conducted at  around 9:00 am local time, in the Gerishk district of Southern Helmand province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=983:anp-puppets-vehicle-destroyed-7-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANP puppets vehicle destroyed, 7 killed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 21:51 Zabihullah Mujahid
Helmand, 07 August – Reports from Helmand say that puppet police’s vehicle was  eliminated when it hit a roadside bomb in Gerishk’s Na-siraj area. 7 puppers  were killed in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=986:5-government-officials-killed-or-wounded-in-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 government officials killed or wounded in explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 23:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 07 August – Reports from Marjah district say that 2 government  officials were killed and 3 others seriously wounded when a mine exploded while  they were trying to erect a check post in Qasab Charahi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=985:4-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-tank-destroyed-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 US invaders killed or wounded, tank destroyed in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 22:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 07 August – In a report from Helmand’s Sangin district, a bloody fight  took place between American terrorists and Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan. The firefight took place when Mujahideen attacked the US invaders  when they tried to come out of their base. In the clash, 4 cowardly invaders  were killed or wounded when their tank was destroyed by RPG fire.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=989:four-us-invaders-killed-as-enemy-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Four US invaders killed as enemy tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 23:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 07 – The enemy was drawn into fighting when the US soldiers were  just out of their base the report said from southern Helmand province, adding  that about four US invaders were killed and wounded with the enemy’s tank  destroyed on Saturday’s fighting which occurred in Sangin district of Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=968:mujahideen-ambush-kills-3-invaders-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen ambush kills 3 invaders in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 19:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 07 – Some 3 US invaders were killed in central Marjah’s Petrol  tank area when their foot patrol was ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=984:musa-kala-2-us-invaders-tanks-destroyed-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Musa Kala: 2 US invaders tanks destroyed by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 21:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 07 August – 2 US invaders tanks were destroyed by IED’s when their  convoy was passing on the road between Ghor Ghori and Musalmani area today, at  around 12:00 pm. All invaders onboard were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=974:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-by-roadside-bomb-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank destroyed by roadside bomb in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, 07 Aug. 07 – An American invaders tank was completely destroyed and all  terrorists inside were killed or wounded when it hit a roadside bomb in Nad Ali  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=971:deadly-fighting-breaks-out-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly fighting breaks out in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 20:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Aug. 07 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an encounter with the  British invaders in Helmand’s Gerishk district, caused the enemy deadliest  losses on Saturday. The report adds there were hundreds of the British invading  soldiers wanting to carry out a ground operation against Mujahideen in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=963:heavy-fighting-erupts-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting erupts in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 13:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 07 - on Saturday, a frenzy fighting is reported from Southern  Helmand provinces to be going on in between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  and the US invaders in the province’s Gerishk district, but there are no reports  of casualties so far.</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=966:response-of-the-spokesman-of-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-a-picture-published-by-times&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Response of the spokesman of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan regarding a picture  published by Times</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35518046/Response-of-the-spokesman-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-regarding-a-picture-published-by-Times"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a> - <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2010/08/07/taliban-reax-time-cover/"> MILNEWS.ca Analysis</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 07 August 2010 16:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

Time magazine has recently published a picture of an Afghan women Aisha, and  described her horrifying story which is connected to the Taliban under the title  ‘Afghan women and the return of the Taliban’.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan rejects this fabrication by the Americans, who  are publishing these lies to divert attention of the people from their clear and  disgraceful defeat.

This desperate propaganda by Time magazine has shown the whole world to the  lengths which the world media will go to please America, even at the cost of  their Journalistic integrity.

This picture published by Time magazine and the barbaric story wrongly attached  to Islamic Emirate is not only false, but publishing these images are against  the morals and ethics of professional journalism. A lot of journalists worldwide  have condemned this act of Time magazine and called it a crime against  journalism.

As far as the story of Aisha is concerned, Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has  condemned this barbaric, inhumane and unislamic act and declares that this case  has never been forwarded to any court or persons of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan uses Shariate law to solve any internal or human  right issues. Shariate laws promote peace and justice to the society, not hatred  and cruelty.

In sacred Islamic law, cutting of human ears and noses whether the human is  alive or dead is illegal and prohibited. In many hadith from Muhammad PBUH,  cutting of noses, ears and lips of a dead unbeliever is prohibited, so how can  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan carry out this act especially when the person  to whom it is done is alive and is a Muslim. Under Shariate law if someone  carries out this heinous act, the same thing will be done to the criminal who  has perpetuated this act.

We sympathize with our sister Aisha and call this atrocious act a crime against  humanity and against Shariate law.

We call on Time and other western media to stop trampling on their own moral  principles, just to hide and divert people’s attention from Americas military  and political defeat by publishing such fabrications.

We also call on Afghan media to stop spreading the lies of Islam hating western  media by becoming their translators. Journalism is an important duty, thus it  should not be used is spreading mischief.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
082225UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1007:explosion-in-kandahar-5-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Kandahar, 5 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 19:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. -08 – In a report from Kandahar city, last night when Mujahideen  killed a government official (Zmarai) near Ariana Market, a puppet vehicle was  destroyed by an IED when it was sent for investigation. 4 puppet police were  killed in the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1015:ied-attack-on-prisoner-transfer-vehicle-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attack on prisoner transfer vehicle in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 21:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, Aug. 08 – At least 4 puppet police were killed and 8 wounded when their  prisoner transfer vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Kandahar city’s Shirkat Maiwa  area today, at 1:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1004uppets-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets’ blown up in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 17:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug, 08 – At least 4 cowardly soldiers of the puppet ANA were killed  and 3 were hurt yesterday night (Aug. 07) when Mujahideen IED hit and destroyed  their vehicle in Akhund Sahib district of Kandahar province</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1005:3-killed-2-wounded-as-enemy-check-post-attacked-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 killed, 2 wounded as enemy check post attacked in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 17:32 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Aug. 08 - The attack on the enemy military post located in the  province Takht Pol district was carried out in the night hours of Aug. 07, in  which the enemy post was badly damaged killing 3 puppets plus sounding 2 more,  Mujahideen reported from Kandahar province</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1016:american-terrorists-tank-destroyed-in-zabul-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorists tank destroyed in Zabul explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 21:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 08 – Reports from Zabul’s Arghandab district say that a US invaders  tank was completely destroyed and all terrorists onboard were killed or wounded  when it hit a roadside bomb. The explosion happened when US invaders convoy was  passing through Sarkh-e-Sang area today (08th August).</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1010:heavy-fighting-in-marjah-2-us-invaders-tanks-destroyed-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting in Marjah, 2 US invaders tanks destroyed Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 19:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 08 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate say that at least 4 US invaders  were killed or wounded in firefight with Mujahideen this morning, at 11:00 am,  in Muhammad Saypang area. In another firefight with American terrorists at 1:00  pm, in Sharif Charahi area, 3 US terrorists were killed and 1 wounded in an  hour-long battle with Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. 2 Mujahideen  were also wounded. Reports from this districts Qasab Charahi say, a security  puppets vehicle was destroyed, killing or wounding all puppets onboard in  Mujahideen attack. Reports add that in another incident in Sistani area at  around 2:00 pm, an IED ripped through a US invaders tank killing and wounding  all the invaders. Another tank was destroyed by an IED later on when it came to  take the destroyed tank back to its base.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1006:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders’ tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 17:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN, Aug. 08 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan got one of  the US terrorists’ forces tank destroyed with IED killing or wounding all the  soldiers aboard yesterday night (Aug. 07) at around 11:00 pm. Separately  Mujahideen torched the US invaders’ base Sunday vacated by the enemy last night  in the vary district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1012:ied-destroys-us-invaders-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys US invaders tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 19:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 08 – A US invaders tank was destroyed killing or wounding all  onboard when it hit a roadside bomb in Sangin district. The incident happened at  around 11:00 pm, last night, when US invaders military convoy was passing  through Amanullah Karez area. In another report from the same district NATO  invaders left their base Abo-zrando area last night ( Aug. 08). Mujahideen burnt  the base down this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1017:ied-annihilates-us-invaders-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED annihilates US invaders tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 21:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND Aug. 08 An American terrorists tank was annihilated by an IED on the  road between Gerishk city and Band-e-Barq area. In the explosion all American  terrorists in the tank were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1022:explosions-and-clashes-cause-heavy-damage-to-nato-invaders-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosions and clashes cause heavy damage to NATO invaders in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 23:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN, Aug.08 – Reports from Marjah’s One-se-block area say that today at  around 4:00pm, an American invaders foot patrol hit a mine when coming out of  their base and almost immediately came under Mujahideen attack. 5 invaders were  killed or wounded. In another report a NATO invaders tank was blown apart by an  IED in Trikh Nawarpie area today (08th August). All terrorists on board the tank  were killed or wounded. Also in a report from Trikh Nawarpie area, at around  6:00 pm, an American terrorists foot patrol was ambushed by Mujahideen killing  one US terrorist and wounding 3 others. In another incident in Sharif Charahi  area, heavy fighting broke out between US invaders and Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate today, at around 5:00pm. In the hour-long fighting some 3 invaders were  killed and 4 wounded. In the firefight 1 Mujahid was Martyred (we ask Allah to  accept him from amongst the Shuhada) and 3 others were wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1013:heavy-fighting-reported-from-gerishk&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 19:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 08 – At least 1 NATO invader was killed and 3 wounded when they  came under attack by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan while leaving  their base in Gerishk’s Bari area this morning, at 8:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1018:explosion-in-nimroz-kills-2-puppets-wounds-2-others&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Nimroz kills 2 puppets, wounds 2 others</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 08 August 2010 22:59 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, Aug.08 – Some 2 police puppets were killed and 2 others seriously  wounded in Nimroz’s Khashrod district today, (Aug.08). The explosion took place  when the 4 puppets were trying to take money from passengers on the road to  Dalaram but stepped on a mine before they could carry out their disgraceful act.  In another incident from the same district, a police check post came under  Mujahideen attack in Kotalak area late last night, (07th August). There are no  confirmed reports about enemy casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
100040UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1043:11-cowardly-police-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 cowardly police killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 19:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 09 – In a report from Kandahar’s Dando district, at least 11 ANP  puppets have died in a series of explosions and attacks. Today in this districts  Shin Karez area, ANP puppets stepped on a mine while on foot patrol. 2 other  mines detonated on ANP foot patrol in Mahlajaat area of the same district. In  these events 5 puppets were killed and 6 seriously wounded. Immediately after  the explosions Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked the cowardly puppets  causing them more casualties but the exact number is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1045:nato-logistical-convoy-ambushed-in-kandahar-5-vehicles-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy ambushed in Kandahar, 5 vehicles eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 19:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 09 – Today, at around 04:00 pm, 5 security puppets vehicles were  destroyed when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO logistical supply  convoy in Kandahar’s Zhiri district. Mujahideen say that 6 puppets were killed  in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1025:6-ana-puppets-killed-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 ANA puppets killed by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 11:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 09 – At least 6 ANA puppets were killed last night, at around 8:00  pm, when an IED ripped through their vehicle as their military convoy was  passing on road near Zabul’s provincial capital Qalat city. In another incident  2 ANA puppets were killed in a guerilla attack by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan in Qalat city’s Doctor Manda area. Mujahideen say that 1  Kalashnikov was seized by Mujahideen in the incident.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1039:explosion-in-zabul-destroys-ana-puppets-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Zabul destroys ANA puppets tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 16:22 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Aug. 09 – An ANA puppets, tank was destroyed and all puppets inside were  killed or wounded when it hit a roadside bomb in Zausuddin Petrol Pump area near  Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1032:anp-puppets-vehicle-destroyed-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANP puppets vehicle destroyed by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 11:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 09 – This morning, 8:30am, an ANP puppet vehicle was destroyed and  all puppets inside killed, when their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Khala area  near Zabul’s provincial capital, Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1029:9-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 US invaders killed or wounded in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 09 – Reports from Marjah’s One se block area say that last night,  2 US terrorists were killed and 2 wounded when a mine exploded on their foot  patrol when they tried to come out of their base. In another report from the  same district’s Haji Agha Gul Lala block, 2 invaders were killed and 2 wounded  in a similar explosion to the other one, last night (Aug. 09). Reports add that  in the explosion 1 ANA puppet was also killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1027:explosions-in-gerishk-6-puppets-killed-or-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosions in Gerishk, 6 puppets killed or wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 11:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 09 – Some 2 puppets were killed this morning, around 5:45 am, when  their motorbike was obliterated by an IED on a road leading north of Gerishk  city center. At least 2 other ANA puppets were killed and 2 seriously wounded  last night (08th August) on the road between Geriskh city and Band-e-Barq, when  their foot patrol stepped on a mine planted by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1046:explosions-in-sangin-destroy-4-us-invaders-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosions in Sangin destroy 4 US invaders tanks</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 19:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 09 – 2 US invaders tanks were destroyed by IED’s yesterday  afternoon (Aug. 08) in Sangin district’s Joshali area. 2 more US tanks were  destroyed when they hit roadside bombs today, at 3:00 pm, in this districts  Sangin Manda area. All invaders in the tanks were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1040:american-terrorists-tank-destroyed-by-an-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorists tank destroyed by an IED</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 09 – According to a report from Helmand’s Nad Ali district, an  American invaders tank was destroyed by an IED on the road from Khushal Kili  area today (Aug. 09). The number of enemy killed or wounded is not yet known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1030:rpg-fire-destroys-ana-puppets-vehicle-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> RPG fire destroys ANA puppets vehicle in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 11:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND,Aug. 09 – At least 6 ANA puppets were killed or wounded when their  vehicle was destroyed by RPG fire in Sangin city center’s Kandahar hada area  this morning, at 9:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1034:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 09 August 2010 14:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 09 – This morning, at 9:00 am, an American tank was destroyed and  all invaders onboard killed or wounded when it hit a roadside bomb in Babaji  Sarprikli area near Lashkargah city. After the explosion the invaders were  immediately attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. In the firefight 2 more  US invaders were killed and 3 wounded. 1 mujahid was also wounded in the fight.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
110055UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1069:ied-destroys-ana-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys ANA puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 00:22 Zabihullah Mujahid
Kandahar, Aug. 09 – Some 4 ANA puppets were killed or wounded when their vehicle  hit a roadside bomb in Shah Wali Kot district while travelling from Kandahar to  Uruzgan today, at around 12:00 pm.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1050:breaking-news-us-helicopter-shot-down-30-invaders-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Breaking news: US helicopter shot down, 30 invaders killed in Helmand</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35691784/Breaking-news-US-helicopter-shot-down-30-invaders-killed-in-Helmand-VOJ-English">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 August 2010 14:30 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
Helmand, Aug. 10 – In a report from Helmand’s Gerishk district, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan shot down a US Chinook helicopter at 04:00 am,  this morning (Aug. 10). Mujahideen say that the helicopter was shot with a RPG  round while the invaders were transferring soldiers to a base in Zambili area  close to the district center. It is said that the helicopter caught fire in  mid-air and later came down near Sor Gano village. 30 crew members onboard where  instantly killed in the crash. Later when US invaders came to recover the  wreckage, 5 invaders where killed or wounded when they stepped on a mine buried  by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. It is worth noting that 5 nights ago another  helicopter was also brought down in Kandahar’s Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1060:sniper-kills-3-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Sniper kills 3 ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 00:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 10 – Some 3 ANA puppets were killed by a sniper of Islamic Emirate  near Lashkargah city when they tried to bring down the flag of Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan hung from top of a tree by Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1067:2-us-invaders-killed-in-marjah-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US invaders killed in Marjah clash</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 00:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 09 – At least 2 US invaders were killed and 2 others wounded when  their foot patrol was ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate today (Aug. 10).  1 Mujahid was also wounded in the firefight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1076:ieds-destroy-2-us-invaders-tanks-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED’s destroy 2 US invaders tanks in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 00:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 10 – Reports from Sangin district say a US invaders tank was  destroyed by an IED in Sangin Manda area at 01:00 pm and another destroyed in  the same area at 04:00 pm. Witnesses from the scene say that all invaders in the  tanks were killed or wounded who were later airlifted to military hospital by  helicopters.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1061:us-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 00:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 09 – This morning, around 08:00 am, an American invaders tank was  destroyed by an IED near Musa Kala district headquarter as it came out of its  check post. All terrorists in the tank were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
120001UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1086:uruzgan-airbase-hit-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan Airbase hit by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Uruzgan, Aug. 11 – According to a report, 3 missiles landed in Uruzgan Airbase  which is near Terenkot city last night (Aug. 10). Heavy casualties were caused  in the attack to US-Australian invaders inside but the exact number is not  known. In another incident, last night some 2 missiles hit Chinarto district  headquarter severly damaging the building but the number of casualties caused is  not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1085:2-us-terrorists-shot-dead-by-a-sniper&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US terrorists shot dead by sniper</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Uruzgan, Aug. 11 – Reports from Uruzgan provincial capital, Terenkot city, a  sniper of Islamic Emirate shot dead 2 US terrorists in front of their base today  (Aug. 11).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1083:mujahideen-in-zabul-attack-security-company&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul attack Security Company</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, Aug. 11 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a Security Company that  protect road construction workers in Sharha village near Seuory district center.  Mujahideen say the attack took place last night, at around 09:00 pm, in which 2  puppet vehicles were destroyed by RPG fire and the building was severely damaged  but the exact number of fatalities caused to the puppets is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1100:14-ana-puppets-killed-or-wounded-in-helmand-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 ANA puppets killed or wounded in Helmand explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 22:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – Reports from Helmand’s Khan-e-Sheen district say that 3 ANA  puppets were killed and 4 others seriously wounded when a mine was detonated at  them when they tried to remove the flag of Islamic Emirate of Afghnistan. It is  said that their commander (Zmarai) was also killed in the explosion. In another  incident in this districts Shindak Manda area, an ANA puppets vehicle was  eliminated by a roadside bomb killing or wounding 6 invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1084:8-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 US invaders killed or wounded in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – This morning, at 08:00 am, heavy fighting broke out between  US invaders and Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate when their military patrol was  ambushed in Gerishk district. Mujahideen say that in the firefight 8 cowardly US  terrorists were killed or wounded when their tank was hit by a RPG round. 1  Mujahid was also injured in the firefight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1091:ied-destroys-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 22:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – A US invaders tank was destroyed killing or wounding all  invaders onboard when it hit a roadside bomb in Sangin district’s Cheeni Manda  area this morning, at 11:00 am. Mujahideen say that a puppet translator was also  killed in the explosion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1090:7-missiles-hit-khan-e-sheen-district-headquarter&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 missiles hit Khan-e-Sheen district headquarter</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate fired 7 missiles last night  (Aug. 10) at Khan-e-Sheen district headquarter, causing a fire to break out  inside a US invaders base. Witnesses from the area say that helicopters were  seen airlifting the dead and wounded from the scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1092:mujahideen-in-lashkargah-attack-3-enemy-check-posts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Lashkargah attack 3 enemy check posts</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 22:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – Reports from last night (Aug. 10) say that Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate attacked 3 ANP check posts in Babaji area near Laskargah city  center. The exact number of casualties caused is not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1101:anp-puppets-check-post-in-helmand-comes-under-mujahideen-attaclk&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANP puppets check post in Helmand comes under Mujahideen attaclk</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 22:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – At least 4 ANP puppets were killed or wounded when Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate attacked their check post in Nad Ali districts Washiryano  area this afternoon, at around 02:00 pm. 1 Mujahid was also injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1089:mujahideen-ambush-nato-logistical-convoy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen ambush NATO logistical convoy in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 14:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – At least 8 security puppets were killed or wounded when  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO logistical supply convoy on a road  between Loe Charahi and Camp area in Marjah this afternoon, at around 12:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1104:2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-helmand-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles destroyed in Helmand explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 23:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – Reports from Khan-e-Sheen district say that a US invaders  tank was destroyed by an IED in Youalak area today (Aug. 11). In another  incident, an ANA puppets vehicle was also destroyed in the same area last night  (Aug. 10). The exact number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1099:explosion-and-fighting-reported-from-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion and fighting reported from Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 22:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 11 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing or  wounding all invaders onboard when their convoy was passing through Pump Charahi  area today (Aug. 11). In another incident at 11:00 am this morning, 4 cowardly  US invaders were killed and 5 others wounded in a firefight with Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1080:allies-no-longer-willing-to-cover-up-inevitable-defeat&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Allies no longer willing to cover up inevitable defeat</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35749200/Allies-no-longer-willing-to-cover-up-inevitable-defeat-VOJ-English">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 August 2010 13:47 administrator

With the Dutch troops’ pullout, Canada has reopened talks of quick Afghanistan  withdrawal ahead of the schedule as its nation strongly opposes the Afghan war  and prefers a road to peace. To make the matter worse, the US’s closest ally  country, Pakistan’s president was quoted in an interview published in France as  saying” Coalition forces are losing war against Taliban in Afghanistan.”

As things stand, there is a growing tendency among the mainstream media to  unveil the facts and figures of the

war and what is going on in Afghanistan under the cover of “War on Terror.” In  parallel with this, WikiLeaks’ editor-in-chief said he would not withhold the  mountains of classified information on Afghan war from disclosure under the  pressure from the Pentagon and CIA, adding the massive classified information  would blow the US cover and lift the lid on its covert activities in Afghanistan  and the drug-smuggling from Afghanistan into USA.

On the other hand, the associated press has published a confirmed and precise  report, denying the NATO claim that its soldiers killed in Afghanistan over the  past nine years brings the NATO troops’ fatalities to a total of 1500 ,  according to the associated press count, the deaths and injuries take the NATO  soldiers killed in Afghanistan since the US invasion of Afghanistan to 40000  (forty thousand), bringing the US and allies soldiers killed in Afghanistan  since the collapse of Taliban to 36413, and the injuries to more than 30000.

According to the associated press release, the overall number of foreign  soldiers killed over the 9-year long Afghan war hits 44135, taking the injury  toll to some 30000, giving no further details to determine any country with  highest death toll.

In view of these facts, the western and US-influenced mainstream media confirms  the report issued by the associated press.

It is believed that the US is on the verge of failure militarily and morally and  every step taken by it arouses intense anger and strong resentment among Afghan  nation who can never tolerate the civilian casualties in Afghanistan, and the  fact remains that US is to kill friends and allies as a means of subjugation to  its wills and power, at the same time, the US forces are morally bound by some  of their religious circles to increase obscenity among the Afghan masses and  make them show total disregard for Islam and deviation against it, and have the  Afghan masses commit every wrongdoing and obscenity regardless of their  religious and moral values, whereas they are not ready for the betrayal of their  own religion and sacrosanctity at any cost.

It is high time the US realized the sensitivity and enormity of the situation  and the fact that the victory on the ground against Mujahideen in Afghanistan is  not above zero, as the Afghan Islam-loving nation has never been subjugated  throughout the Afghan history which is why the brave Mujahideen have brought the  coalition of 43 countries to its knee and caused the US and its allies soldiers  undergo mental-healing diseases who would rather commit suicide than fight  against Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1105:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-recent-civilian-casualties-report-by-unama&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the recent civilian casualties report by  UNAMA</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35749167/Statement-of-Islamic-Emirate-regarding-the-recent-civilian-casualties-report-by-UNAMA">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 02:31 administrator

The UNAMA, in its 2010 mid-year report on civilian casualties, released the  civilian casualties’ statistics over the first six months of 2010 in Kabul city  on Monday, August 10.

Observing the statistics issued by UNAMA, it appears crystal clear that the  report is based on political expedience, exaggeration and propaganda instead of  surfacing the facts.

The essence of the report is similar to that of Pentagon decision, saying “A  large scale propaganda campaign, pining the civilian casualties on Taliban, has to be held and beefed  up in order to create and exacerbate rifts within Afghan masses ending up in a  clash between civilian and Taliban.”

Yet another flaw in the report is that it denies all the prior surveys,  statistics and analysis, which are roughly close to the reality, issued by  several different human rights organizations of the world.

The report holds Taliban responsible of 76 per cent of all civilian casualties,  and attributes 12 percent of all civilian casualties to Pro-Government forces,  adding that ISAF has caused the deaths of 69 civilians during the first six  months of 2010.

To put every thing else behind, the surveys, analysis, statistics and sort of  things, in order to throw light on the issue, merely the death toll of the  victims of the US aerial attacks in only few districts of the country’s such as  Arghandab, Zhari, Shiraz, Sorkh Rowd, and the massacre of Sungin is likely to  hit more than 300 during the first six month of 2010.

Every observer would easily determine the truth of such reports as this and  assess how authentic and spurious such reports may be.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan expresses its utter disbelief and regret over  the UNAMA report and over the fact that the UN with all the neutrally slogans,  plays a major role as a propaganda organization for the American imperialism and  keeps covering up the blatant crimes of the Pentagon which is similar to  betrayal by UN against the bloodshed and the massacre of the Afghan nation.

Wonder why it can be so hard for the UN to find out the ground realties that any  attempt to deviate the minds of the common people may be in vain, for it is the  masses that know the facts and about the civilian casualties far better than any  one else does.

If, Georgette Gagnon, director of Human Rights for UNAMA and Staffan de Mistura,  special representative of Secretary-General, really intend to carry out their  duties well as delegates of the United Nations in Afghanistan, they should admit  the facts and prefer their conscientious responsibilities to US-imposed  directives.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1047:taliban-execute-woman-in-public-real-or-a-rhetorical-propaganda&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> “Taliban execute woman in public” Real or rhetorical propaganda?</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35694186/%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C5%93Taliban-execute-woman-in-public%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%9D-Real-or-rhetorical-propaganda">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 August 2010 05:36 administrator

The news report released under the headline “Taliban execute women in public”  featured the breaking news of Monday, August 09, 2010, published and given a  tremendous coverage by a number of mainstream media outlets.

To be frank, such mainstream media outlets have nothing to do with propagating  the ground realities in Afghanistan, what they really have to do is to pin  anything on Taliban that can defame them and tarnish the Mujahideen movement, no  matter how much they have to overstep the bounds of media ethics.

Indeed, when we scrutinize we find that there are some technical flaws and lack  of balance in what they have reported in the news about the stated women that we  want to pinpoint before we confirm the truth of the news report.

“Taliban execute woman in public” this is to say (Qisas). And Qisas (execution)  is an Islamic Sharia term meaning retaliatory punishment of a murderer, whereas  the term does not refer to adultery. Take for example Ahmad, who killed Mahmood  deliberately or unjustly, in such case, the Islamic jurisprudence carry out  Qisas (execution).

Without the media weighing the scientific accuracy and determining the truth of  the news report, it has used the term execution, some reports even said she was  lashed 100 times and shot in her heart, the others said she was lashed 200 times  and shot three times in the head, these reports are nothing more then mere  propaganda and are against the professionalism and media ethics.

In the light of Islamic law, the stoning and lashings are carried out under  certain cases, when a man and a woman are convicted of adulatory. When an  unmarried male commits adultery with an unmarried female, they should be lashed.  In case of a married male committing adultery with a married female, they should  be stoned.

According to some media reports, saying that a 40-year-old pregnant widow was  lashed and later shot dead in public is an unusual and preposterous event of its  kind, a novelty in the history of the Islamic law which has never been heard of.

If, according to some news reports, she was a widow, then she was married who  should have been stoned not lashed and shot, in accordance with Islamic Sharia.  Let say, she was unmarried, according to Islamic law, she should have only been  lashed 100 times rather than 200 times and shooting with a gun. That is to say,  she must have never been lashed more than 100 times, let alone shot.

To put it bluntly, such courts as previously ordered to cut off Aisha’s nose and  ears in Uruzgan province and this time decided that a 40-yea-old woman should be  flogged and shot instead of stoning in Badghis province are rarity and can only  be created and operated by the US and the mainstream media which is an intrinsic  aspect of American imperialism and is being utilized to defame the Mujahideen.

However, the dignified media outlets are reminded to observe their code of  neutrality and should not be bent on tarnishing their good name for American  hegemony.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
130100UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1114:foreign-ngo-head-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Foreign NGO head killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 20:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 12 – Parwana, the head of a foreign NGO (DAKA), was killed by  Mujahideen in a guerilla attack while she was going to her house in a NGO  vehicle in Dand district today, at 02:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1113:8-us-terrorists-killed-or-wounded-when-mujahideen-attack-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 US terrorists killed or wounded when Mujahideen attack enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 18:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 12 – A series of Mujahideen attacks on the US invading forces’  bases in the province’s Arghandab district killed or wounded 8 US invaders  through much of Thursday (Aug. 12), however, two of the Mujahideen have taken  injuries during the firefight. Also Thursday, a roadside bomb blast struck a one  of the US tanks, leaving it wrecked but it is unclear how many enemy invaders  have been killed in the bomb attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1110:ied-in-kandahar-destroys-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED in Kandahar destroys US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 17:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 12 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by a roadside bomb in Zhiri  district while travelling on Kandahar-Herat main highway this morning, at 09:00  am. All invaders onboard were either killed or wounded in the explosion.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1111:7-us-invades-killed-in-attack-on-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 US invades killed in attack on check post</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 12 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Helmand’s Khan-e-Sheen  district say that early this morning, at around 03:30 am (during Shuhur)  Mujahideen attacked a new base built by the invaders in Dewalak area. In the  attack 2 US tents caught fire, 7 US terrorists were killed and several injured.  Witnesses from the area say that 4 helicopters were seen in base airlifting the  dead and wounded. Also on Tuesday (Aug. 10) at least 5 police were killed in an  explosion in this district which has been confirmed by the puppet government. It  is worth noting that recently Mujahideen attacks in this district have  intensified.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1119:five-us-invaders-killed-in-fighting-with-mujahideen-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five US invaders killed in fighting with Mujahideen in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 20:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 12 - The afternoon fighting erupted as the US invaders while  leaving their base in Marjah, Helmand came under Mujahideen attack Thursday,  according the report from the area. At least five American invaders were killed  or wounded during the one-hour long firefight with enemy’s tank rocketed which  was set on fire, the report added.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1107:sangin-blasts-destroy-2-us-invaders-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin blasts destroy 2 US invaders tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 17:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 12 – Reports from Helmand’s Sangin district say that yesterday  (Aug. 11) a US invaders tank was eliminated by an IED in Afghani Gharh area.  Another US tank was also destroyed by an IED in Regano area close to Sangin  district center this morning, at around 12:00 am. Mujahideen say that all US  terrorists onboard the tanks were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1115:ied-eliminates-us-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED eliminates US tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 August 2010 20:31 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
Helmand, Aug. 12 – A US invaders tank was destroyed yesterday (Aug. 11) when it  hit a roadside bomb killing or wounding all invaders onboard in Musa Kala’s Dauj  Manda area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
140030UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1145:governor-house-comes-under-attack-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Governor house comes under attack in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 20:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 13 - Mujahideen attacked the provincial governor house in  Kandahar city, the capital of the province of the same name using heavy and  small arms yesterday night (Aug. 1), at approximately 11:00 pm, in which the the  governor house got damaged causing deadly losses on the enemy soldiers based in  the building , however, some foreign and local officials have been reported to  be within the facility during the attack, but the extent of the losses inflicted  on the enemy during the attack is unclear.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1142:7-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-booby-trapped-house&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 US invaders killed or wounded in booby-trapped house</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 19:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 13 – Reports from Arghandab district say that today (Aug. 13) some 3 US invaders killed and 4 seriously wounded when a house booby-trapped by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate exploded on the invaders as they entered the house in Char Ghalba area. Mujahideen say that after the heavy explosion, the invaders jets bombed the surrounding area but without causing Mujahideen any harm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1138:commander-and-5-puppets-killed-in-kandahar-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander and 5 puppets killed in Kandahar explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 19:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 13 – Yesterday, at around 04:00 pm, a militia commander (Salam)  along with 5 of his puppets were killed when an IED ripped through their vehicle  in Dand district’s Haji Baba area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1139:explosion-in-kandahar-city-kills-and-wounds-3-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Kandahar city kills and wounds 3 US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 19:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 13 – Today, at 11:00 am, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated  a mine on an American foot patrol in Kandahar city’s Herat Hada area. In the  heavy explosion 2 invaders were killed and 1 seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1137:ied-blast-claims-3-us-terrorists-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blast claims 3 US terrorists lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 17:16 omar
Kandahar, Aug. 13 – This morning, at around 09:00 am, A US invaders tank was  destroyed while travelling on Kandahar-Uruzgan main highway in Arghandab  district. In the explosion 3 US terrorists were killed and 1 seriously wounded.  In another incident from this district, at least 7 US invaders were killed or  wounded early this morning, at around 05:00 am, when their foot patrol stepped  on a mine.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1141:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 19:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 13 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO logistical  supply convoy while passing on Kandahar-Uruzgan main highway in Arghandab  district. In the ambush a logistical supply truck, security puppet vehicle were  destroyed by RPG fire and 5 puppets were also reported killed. Also one Mujahid  was Martyred (we ask Allah to accept him from amongst the Shuhada) in the  firefight.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1148:1-innocent-afghan-martyred-10-taken-as-captives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 1 innocent afghan martyred, 10 taken as captives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 20:09 Zabihullah Mujahid
Helmand, Aug. 13 – US terrorists implement David Patreaus’s policy, by martyring  1 innocent villager and taking 10 of his household members as captives. This  heartless act was carried out this morning, at 01:00 am, when the US terrorists  raided an innocent afghan’s house in Haji Kore village of Kajaki district. It is  worth noting that the US terrorists carried out a similar act a few days back  when they raided a house in Maidan Wardag’s Sayedabad district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1147:marjah-explosion-kills-3-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Marjah explosion kills 3 US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 20:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmad
Helmand, Aug. 13 – At least 3 US terrorists were killed and 3 others wounded  when a mine exploded on their foot patrol as they tried to leave their base in  Marjah’s 7th Block area this morning, at 10:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1140:3-cowardly-us-invaders-killed-3-wounded-in-2-hour-battle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 cowardly US invaders killed, 3 wounded in 2-hour battle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 19:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 13 – Reports from Sangin district say that this morning, at around  08:00 am, heavy fighting erupted when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked  cowardly US soldiers as they prepared to carry out an operation in Sangin  district’s Tozai area. In the 2-hour battle 3 invades were killed and 3  seriously wounded. Reports add that 1 Mujahid was martyred (we ask Allah to  accept him from amongst the Shuhada) and 1 wounded in the battle.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1149:us-tank-destroyed-3-killed-in-gerishk-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed, 3 killed in Gerishk explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 20:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 13 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED killing or  wounding all the terrorists onboard yesterday (Aug. 12), when their patrol was  passing through Regan Manda area of Gerishk district. While in another incident  today, a mine exploded on US invaders foot patrol in this districts Kampart area  killing 3 invaders and seriously wounding 2 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1135:ied-detonates-on-anp-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED detonates on ANP puppets' vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 August 2010 17:11 Zabihullah Mujahid
Nimroz, Aug. 13 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Nimroz say that this  morning (Aug. 13), a puppet police vehicle was obliterated when it hit a  roadside bomb near Zarnaj city in Dalaram district. All puppets in the vehicle  were either killed or wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
142125UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1155:kandahar-explosion-claims-4-nato-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosion claims 4 NATO invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 14:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug. 14 – According to a report from Dand district, last night (Aug.  13) Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a mine on a NATO foot patrol killing  4 invaders in Lal Jan Kala area. Mujahideen say that a puppet translator was  also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1171:ied-in-kandahar-destroys-isaf-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED in Kandahar destroys ISAF invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 19:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Aug 14 – According to a report from Panjawee district an ISAF invaders  tank was annihilated by an IED killing all invaders onboard this morning, at  11:00 am .</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1170:9-isaf-terrorists-killed-or-wounded-in-helmand-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 ISAF terrorists killed or wounded in Helmand explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 19:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug 14 – 3 ISAF terrorists were killed and 2 seriously wounded when  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a mine on their foot patrol as they  tried to come out of their base in Marjah district at 12:00 pm today.  Immediately after the explosion the ISAF terrorists came under Mujahideen attack  in which heavy casualties were inflicted but the exact number is not known. In  another report from Nawa district, some 4 ISAF terrorists were killed or wounded  when their foot patrol stepped on a mine in Khwaja Baba area today (Aug. 14).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1150:3-ana-puppets-killed-equipment-seized-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 ANA puppets killed, equipment seized in Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 14:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate say that in an ambush on ANA  puppets last night (Aug. 13) 3 coawrdly puppets were killed in Gerishk districts  Mirmand area. Mujahideen add that 3 Kalashnikovs, 1 RPG, 1 Automatic Machine gun  and a vehicle were seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1167:sangin-explosion-destroys-uk-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin explosion destroys UK invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 16:49 omar
Helmand, Aug, 14 – Last night, at around 09:00 pm, a UK invaders tank was  destroyed, killing or wounding all invaders onboard when it hit a roadside bomb  as their military convoy was passing through Joshali area of Sangin district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1156:ied-rips-through-isaf-terrorists-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through ISAF terrorists tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 14:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 14 – This morning, at 07:00 am, an IED ripped through ISAF  invaders tank killing or wounding all invaders onboard when it tried to leave  its base in Nad Ali district’s Tor Jan Charahi.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1168:ied-obliterates-ana-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED obliterates ANA puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 August 2010 16:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug, 14 – Reports from Helmand’s Gerishk district say that 4 ANA  puppets were killed when an IED obliterated their vehicle in Nahr Siraj area  this morning (Aug. 14).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
152330UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1172:urgent-news-invaders-helicopter-shot-down-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Urgent News: Invaders helicopter shot down in Zabul</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35918820/Urgent-News-Invaders-helicopter-shot-down-in-Zabul-VOJ-English"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 14:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, Aug. 15 – Reports from Zabul province’s Mizani district say that  yesterday, at around 04:00 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot a foreign  invaders helicopter down as the invaders tried to land their helicopters to  capture or Martyr Mujahideen in the area. Reports add that after one of the  helicopters landed, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate started shooting with rifles  and automatic-machineguns at another helicopter which was still in-flight, as a  result of which it caught fire in midair and smashed onto the ground killing all  its crew members. The helicopter which had landed, took-off after seeing the  Mujahideen’s rapid reaction.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1196:five-us-nato-invaders-killed-in-southern-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five US-NATO invaders killed in southern Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 20:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 15 – At least 3 invaders were killed with another two wounded  Sunday when a roadside bomb tore through the enemy foot soldiers near the US  terrorists’ military base in Arghandab district of Kandahar</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1198:nato-invaders-base-comes-under-mortar-strikes&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO invaders’ base comes under mortar strikes</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 20:57 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Aug. 15 – A number Mujahideen mortar rounds hit the enemy base in the  province’s Nowbahar district Sunday morning but no losses of life and injuries  have been reported. Separately, Mujahideen left one of the NATO military  vehicles ablaze in the very district during attack on Saturday (Aug. 14).</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1194:a-dozen-of-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-marjah-as-3-enemy-tanks-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen of US invaders killed or wounded in Marjah as 3 enemy tanks eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 20:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 15 – Three of the US tanks have been destroyed in Mujahideen  bombings since yesterday evening bringing the US invading troops’ casualty toll  to more than a dozen killed or wounded in Marjah, Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1200:6-puppets-killed-or-wounded-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppets killed or wounded in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 15 – Aug. 15 – Mujahideen got one of the puppets’ vehicles  detonated using an IED Sunday, in which the vehicle was left wrecked killing or  wounding about 6 cowardly soldiers of ANA in Marjah, Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1179:marjah-explosion-destroys-us-terrorists-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Marjah explosion destroys US terrorists tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 15 – Last night, at around 09:00 pm, a US terrorists tank was  destroyed killing all invaders onboard as it tried to come out of its base in  this districts Pump Charahi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1177:ied-in-musa-kala-destroys-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED in Musa Kala destroys US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 15:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug 15 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing or  wounding all invaders onboard in Musa Kala’s Kani Manda area. In another  incident in this district’s Chaghali area, heavy fighting took place between US  invaders and Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate yesterday (Aug 14). The number of  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1178:ied-rips-through-puppet-police-vehicle-in-lashkargah-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through puppet police vehicle in Lashkargah city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 15:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Helmand, Aug. 15 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate say that an IED ripped through  a puppet police vehicle, killing or wounding all minions inside in Helmand’s  provincial capital, Lashkargah city, last night, at 11:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1197:soldiers-of-puppet-ana-killed-in-attempt-to-escape&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Soldiers of puppet ANA killed in attempt to escape</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 20:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
NIMROZ, Aug. 15 - On Thursday, some of the puppets, who had been captured during  an ambush attack in the morning hours of the day, were shot dead after an  attempt to flee after Mujahideen tried to stop them in Khah Rowd district of  Nimroz.</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1181:response-of-zabihullah-mujahid-the-spokesman-of-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-about-civilian-casual&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan about civilian  casualties’ survey</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35918978/Response-of-the-spokesman-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-about-civilian-casualties%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2-survey-VOJ-English"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 August 2010 15:40 Zabihullah Mujahid

The topic “civilian casualties” being raised in the world mass media over and  over again is a highly sensitive issue of the country’s ongoing crisis which is  currently being used as a subjective medium of propaganda by the Western media  rather than observance and fulfillment of the human rights.

Despite the fact that that the civilian deaths by the US and its allies’ blind  bombardments and fire reached a record high, yet several different official and  unofficial organizations in the word are reporting the issue in a partial,  one-sided and incorrect way, stunningly exempting the persistent offenders,  those who have really been behind the civilian deaths in Afghanistan. Following  such biased and subjective press release by other so-called human rights  organization of the UN, the United Nation Assistance in Afghanistan (UNAMA)  released a report on August 10, 2010, blaming the Mujahideen for most of the  civilian casualties.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, regarding such press releases based on  one-sidedness and dogmatism instead of neutrality and justification by related  organizations and mainstream media outlets which not only encourage the ISAF  forces to keep harassing the masses and causing further civilian deaths but also  exacerbate and intensify the tragedy rather than minimizing the effect and  slowing down the civilian casualties, outlines the strategic facts and  clarification indicated as follows:

1. A committee, consisting of special representatives of Islamic Conference,  UN’s human rights organizations as well as representatives from ISAF forces and  Islamic of Emirate of Afghanistan, should be formed to assess the very issue and  conduct investigations into the civilian casualties across the country.

2. The stated committee should by given a free hand to survey the affected areas  as well as people in order to collect the precise information and the facts and  figures and disseminate its findings worldwide.

3. Failure to pay attention to the said proposal outlined by Islamic Emirate may  be the same as denial of the human rights of the Afghans by UN and violation of  the fact that all human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights,  which may leads up to the conclusion that the Afghans can not enjoy their equal  and free rights, therefore, the frequently-repeated and raised issue concerning  the civilian casualties by so-called human right organization and others can  only serve as a propaganda tool encouraging and daring the killers to push the  war-stricken and oppressed Afghan masses far deeply into the fire set by ISAF  forces . If the UN and other related organizations really want to carry out the  job, they are to come up with optimistic and positive decision concerning the  suggestion of the Islamic Emirate.

Zabihullah Mujahid</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## a_majoor (15 Aug 2010)

A video of Taliban "training camp" at Celestial Junk:

http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-taliban-commando-methods-on-video.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
162240UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1204:6-nato-invaders-killed-as-tank-annihilated-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 NATO invaders killed as tank annihilated in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 16:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 16 – As many as 6 NATO invaders got killed or injured in Tarin Kot  city, the capital of Uruzgan yesterday evening when Mujahideen rocket struck the  enemy tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1216:mujahideen-in-uruzgan-kill-2-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Uruzgan kill 2 ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 23:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Uruzgan, Aug. 16 – Reports from Uruzgan provincial Capital, Terenkot, say that 2  ANA puppets were killed and their weapons seized by Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate in Daewaishano-Pie area this morning, at 11:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1206:11cowardly-us-afghan-terrorists-killed-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 cowardly US-Afghan terrorists killed Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 16:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 16 – At least 11 combined US and their local puppets were killed  or wounded in a series of Mujahideen attacks and bombings in Helmand’s Gerishk  district Monday morning (Aug. 16).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1202:five-puppets-killed-as-enemy-tanks-hits-ied-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five puppets killed as enemy tanks hits IED blast in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 16:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 16 – A roadside bomb in Helmand’s Nawa district hit and destroyed  one of the puppets’ vehicles killing or wounding about 5 cowardly minions in the  tanks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1205:several-killed-as-enemys-four-tanks-and-vehicles-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Several killed as enemy’s four tanks and vehicles destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 16:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 16 - At least 5 local security guards were killed with two of  their logistical trucks destroyed Sunday as the enemy’s logistical convoy got  confronted with a Mujahideen ambush in the province’s Sangin district. Also  Sunday, a US terrorist got sniped and killed while on guard duty in side the  enemy base elsewhere in Sangin. Separately, a US tank got torn apart by a  roadside bomb blast in the same district. Likewise, Monday, August 16, 2010,  Mujahideen got one of the NATO invaders’ tanks eliminated using IED elsewhere in  this district, which ended up killing those on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1201:us-invaders-tank-blown-up&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders’ tank blown up</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 August 2010 16:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 16 – A US invading forces’ tank got blown apart in Mujahideen IED  blast Sunday (Aug. 15) in Marjah, Helmand, killing or wounding those traveling  in the tank.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
180245UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1235:10-cowardly-police-killed-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 cowardly police killed near Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 20:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 17 – Reports from Kandahar’s Dand district say that Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate attacked and overran a puppet police check post this morning, at  06:00 am, in Balakarz area. Reports add that in the assault 10 cowardly police  were killed and 10 Kalashnikovs, 2 automatic machine guns and a Ford Ranger pick  up truck were taken as war booty. Mujahideen later burnt down the check post.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1236:mujahideen-in-kandahar-attack-us-military-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Kandahar attack US military convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 20:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 17 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an RPG round after  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Zhiri district attacked their military convoy  yesterday (Aug. 16). 2 Mujahideen were injured in the attack but the number of  casualties caused to the enemy is not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1234:heavy-fighting-breaks-out-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting breaks out in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 20:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 17 – Heavy fighting erupted when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  attacked a US invaders foot patrol as they tried to carry out an operation in  Babo area this morning. After taking on heavy casualties the cowardly soldiers  retreated back to heir bases in defeat. The exact number of casualties caused is  not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1225uppet-police-officer-killed-in-tarinnkot-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet police officer killed in Tarinnkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 19:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 17 – Saleem Khan, the head officer of a police check post was shot  dead along with his body guard by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Uruzgan  provincial capital Tarinkot city while he was riding his motorbike. Mujahideen  say that his motorbike and 2 Kalashnikovs were also seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1223:5-nato-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-zabul-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 NATO invaders killed or wounded in Zabul explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 18:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug, 17 – At least 2 NATO invaders were killed and 3 seriously wounded  when their tank was destroyed by an IED in Shahjoe district’s Bazargan area at  11:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1231:clash-in-helmand-kills-or-wounds-4-us-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Clash in Helmand kills or wounds 4 US terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 19:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – At least 1 US invaders was killed and 3 wounded in a 1-hour  battle, after Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked their foot patrol in Sangin  district’s Naqilabad area at 08:00 am, this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1228:3-us-terrorists-killed-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US terrorists killed in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 19:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – According to a report from Helmand’s Gerishk district, 3 US  invaders killed and 2 wounded in a firefight with Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  this morning in Yakhchal area. 1 Mujahid was also injured in the fight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1243:mujahideen-attack-puppet-police-checkpost-qari-yousuf-ahmadi&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack puppet police checkpost</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 23:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – According to a report from Nad Ali district last night (Aug.  16) Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a puppet police check post in  Kandaharyano area. In the attack 2 ANP puppets were killed and 4 seriously  wounded. It is said that Nad Ali governor’s brother was also amongst the dead.  Reports add that 2 Mujahideen were also injured in the assault.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1239:sniper-in-helmand-shoots-dead-2-ana-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Sniper in Helmand shoots dead 2 ANA puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 20:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – 2 ANA puppets were shot dead in front of their check post by  a sniper of Islamic Emirate this morning in Gerishk district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1230:ied-rips-through-us-invaders-tank-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through US invaders tank in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 19:47 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED last night (Aug.  16) as it came out of its base in Marjah’s Tor Khelano area. All invaders in the  tank were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1219:sangin-blast-destroys-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangin blast destroys US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 18:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 17 – A US invaders tank was destroyed and all invaders inside were  killed this morning, at 08:00 am, when it hit a roadside bomb in Charkhakyano  Manda area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1241:blast-in-nimroz-causes-puppets-deadly-casaulties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Nimroz causes puppets deadly casaulties</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 August 2010 23:49 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, Aug. 17 – A blast near Dalaram district center killed or wounded 6 ANA  puppets this morning (Aug. 17).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
190045UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1254:martyr-attack-kills-18-including-district-police-chief&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyr attack kills 18 including district police chief</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 August 2010 02:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Aug. 18 - At least 18 puppets including Muhammad Rasool police chief of  district of Daman, Kandahar province were killed Wednesday when Noorulallah, a  brave Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate slammed his explosive-packed car into the a  group of the soldiers of ANA while the enemy was on search mission in this  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1250:us-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown up in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 August 2010 21:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate had one of the US  invaders’ tanks annihilated using IED Wednesday in the province’s Arghandab  district which left the all those traveling in the tanks dead or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1249uppets-vehicle-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets’ vehicle destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 August 2010 21:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 18 – A roadside bomb in the province’s Shahr-e-Safa distict hit one  of the enemy tanks yesterday evening, leaving the tank on fire and killing the  puppets soldiers on board.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1251:5-us-invaders-killed-vehicle-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US invaders killed, vehicle destroyed in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 August 2010 21:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 18 – Mujahideen in Marjah district of southern Helmand province  clashed the US invading soldiers Wednesday morning (Aug. 18) at about 10:00 am,  resulting in killing or wounding 5 US terrorists, while elsewhere in Marjah, one  of the enemy’s vehicles hit a IED blast followed by and attack from Mujahideen  in which the enemy sustained further casualties with their vehicle destroyed. Q</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1247:afghans-should-heal-rifts-with-each-other-to-defend-their-country-against-occupation-forces&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghans should heal rifts with each other to defend their country against  occupation forces</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/36056831/Afghans-should-heal-rifts-with-each-other-to-defend-their-country-against-occupation-forces"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 August 2010 14:38 administrator

Afghans have, throughout their history, lived in brotherhood and exhibited  intense integrity, solidarity and unity as a single nation under the name  Afghanistan. The people in Afghanistan, whether Pashtun, Tajik, Uzbek, Hazarah,  Baluch or Nooistani, have always joined common causes in safeguarding their  common interests, standing up for their rights and have jointly resisted every  invading force to defend their country against the enemy and played a central  role in independence, development and rehabilitation of Afghanistan.

In view of the Russians’ withdrawal from Afghanistan, all the ethnic groups  collectively lay down their lives for the freedom of our country and played a  key role to present a united front in chasing the Russians away from  Afghanistan.

The US invasion of Afghanistan threatened the unity and integrity of the Afghans  as a single nation, sowing the seeds of disunity among the Afghan masses that  ended up turning one Afghan against another. Regrettably, the recent Fitnah  (evil) created by the US, among a lot of misfortune, misery and evils, is the  chaotic upheaval of (Kochi and Hazarah) between two ethnic groups..

Some of the country’s parts have been affected by this Fitnah ( Kochi and  Hazarah) or US-created evil, if not stopped now, may rapidly spread across the  country.

However, the differences between two ethnic groups are not so profound that can  not be settled.

It is a commonly recognized fact that Afghanistan is under the clutches the  Super Evil’s tyranny, the bottom line is, the Afghans should sow the seeds of  integrity, solidarity and brotherhood to heal the rifts with each other in order  to get the freedom of our beloved country which is destined to be free from the  occupation of invading forces and get our home grown differences and disputes  resolved in the light Islamic Sharia and Afghan tradition and values.

One can find the list of exemplary cases settled during the period of the rule  of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1248:message-of-felicitation-of-the-islamic-leadership-council&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> The 91st anniversary of the independence of Afghnistan</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/36090526/The-91st-anniversary-of-the-independence-of-Afghnistan-sic-VOJ-English"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 August 2010 17:35 administrator

With 9image1st anniversary of the British invasion of Afghanistan approaching,  the invading forces' any attempts to stage open and clandestine conspiracy,  cause interference, invasion and wage cold war against the Afghan Muslim nation  have been doomed to an inevitable failure over the past century in Afghanistan.

The Leadership Council of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, hereby, would like  to offer its heart-felt felicitation to the believing people of Afghanistan and  the families of the martyrs and affected Afghans; above all, the heroic  Mujahideen who have been striving hard to drive out the US,UK and their allies  from Afghanistan.

This is a not an ordinary day in the world’s history, it is the day when our  forefthers showed exemplary heroism to regain this scared land from the claws of  the British invaders who had engulfed most of the Indian sub-continent for about  two centuries.

In the early nineties, the Britons working out their clandestine strategies and  using covert activities and interference, took the advantage of the Afghans’  self-differences and rifts and invaded Afghanistan, but the brave believing  Afghan Mujahideen, as usual, not influenced by the military might and advanced  warfare of the time, without having any sources or means, under difficult and  poor circumstances brought the totalitarian Britons to their knees and expelled  the enemy getting the world rid of the Britons’ evils using the power of their  faith and their intrinsic bravery and determination.

Indeed, the invasion by the British was not the only thing, Afghanistan has  suffered many attacks and invasions prior to the British invasion and afterward,  and the Afghan nation has never tolerated the occupation of their country before  and will never tolerate it in the future at all.

The experience should teach the world major political players and the invaders  that the Afghans’ tested spirit of high morale and determination are recognized  facts.

Ironically, some of the deceived countries under US-led invasion have been bent  on imposing something on the Afghans that are not only intolerable but can also  never be imposed.

In the end, we remind the present aggressors, the US and its allies to follow in  the footsteps of their predecessors (Britons) and withdraw as soon as possible  and assure our Muslim nation to be united having fait and trust in Allah, His  love, mercy and help are everlasting and the day is not far when the invaders  will leave our country and end the war in tears as their forefathers did.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
210045UTC Aug 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1266:4-ana-puppets-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 ANA puppets killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 20:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 20 - On Thursday (Aug. 19), some 4 ANA puppets were killed when  heir vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Arghndab's Sayedano Kala area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1267:kandahar-explosions-claim-3-puppet-police-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosions claim 3 puppet police lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 20:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 20 - Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Arghandab district say  that 3 ANP puppets were killed and 6 seriously wounded when 2 IED's were  detonated on their foot patrol on Thursday (Aug. 19) in Sarband area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1265:uruzgan-blast-kills-2-puppet-officials&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan blast kills 2 puppet officials</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 20:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 20 - This morning, at 07:00 am, in Cori district's center, 2  government officials were killed when their motorbike was shattered to bits by a  roadside bomb.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1261:30-enemy-check-posts-overrun-25-vehicles-seized-in-helmand-battle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 30 enemy check posts overrun, 25 vehicles seized in Helmand battle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 19:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 20 - Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Gerishk district say that  on Thursday (Aug. 19), as part of operation Al-Fath, they carried out a huge  operation in which they were to simultaneously attack 30 check posts of puppet  security company for road protection. The operation took place at around 05:00  am, on the road between Kambark and Mirmand areas. Mujahideen from the area say  that in the assault, which lasted well into the afternoon, 50 puppet security  personnel were killed, 15 seriously wounded and the rest abondoned their check  posts and ran away. Mujahideen say that 20 bulldozer trucks were also destroyed.  Similarly Mujahideen seized 25 vehicles, 50 light and heavy weapons, 7 radio  communication devices and a huge amount of military equipment from the check  posts. Also 1 Mujahid was Martyred (we ask Allah to accept him from amongst the  Shuhada) and 4 others injured in the successful operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1258:american-terrorists-take-13-innocent-afghans-as-captives-in-helman&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorists take 13 innocent Afghans as captives in Helman(d)</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 19:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 20 - According to a report from Gerishk district, last night (Aug.  19), at around 11:00 pm, the US terrorists forcefully entered the homes of  innocent afghan villagers in Qala Gaz's Kaka Khel area. After randomly searching  the houses, the US savages took 13 young and old innocent villagers as captives  to their bases, to carry out their well documented barbaric interrogations. It  is worth mentioning that this is not the first time the US invaders are  terrorizing innocent Afghans, a few days back in Maidan Wardag's Sayedabad  district, 3 teenage brothers of the same house were martyred and their father  was taken as captive by US terrorists in a similar raid.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1260:5-us-invaders-killed-2-wounded-in-bombings&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 US invaders killed or wounded in Helmand explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 19:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 20 - A US invaders tank was obliterated on Thursday (Aug. 19) when  a missile struck it as it was leaving its base in Helmand's Joshali area. 4 US  terrorists inside the tank were either killed or wounded. In another incident  some 2 US terrorists were killed and 3 wounded yesterday (Aug. 19), when  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a bomb on their foot patrol in Haji Fath  Muhammad Aka village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1259:3-us-tanks-eliminated-near-gerishk&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US tanks eliminated near Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 August 2010 19:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 20 - Reports from Gerishk district say that last night (Aug. 19),  at around 11 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a US military convoy on  Kandahar-Herat main Highway in Sayed Tajdar Agha Ziarat area. In the ambush 2 US  invaders tanks were destroyed by RPG fire killing or wounding 6 invaders  onboard. Reports add that on Thursday (Aug. 19) an IED ripped through a US  invaders tank killing or wounding all invaders inside as their military convoy  was passing between Mirmand and Kambark areas.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
212155UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1283:8-puppet-police-killed-in-kandahar-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppet police killed in Kandahar explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 20:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 21 – Some 8 puppet police were killed when their vehicle was  obliterated by an IED in Arghandab district on Friday (Aug. 20).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1271:enemy-spy-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy spy killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 21 – Some puppet police were killed with anther injured Saturday  morning (Aug. 21) when they were transferring the corpse of the enemy spy killed  yesterday night by Mujahideen in Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1278:five-cowardly-minions-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five cowardly minions killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 21 – Some five cowardly soldiers of stooge regime got killed  yesterday evening as their vehicle pushed through a roadside bomb planted by  Mujahideen in Char Chino district of Uruzgan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1274:mujahideen-kill-3-american-terrorists-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 American terrorists in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:08 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Aug. 21 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in an  attack on the US invaders while trying to search the vehicles on the road killed  three US terrorist in Tarin Kot city, the capital of Zabul on Saturday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1279:a-dozen-of-nato-and-their-puppets-killed-in-massive-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen of NATO and their puppets killed in massive explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Aug. 21 – The landmine which was being neutralize detonated at those who  were in mine clearance mission in Shah Jui district of Zabul, killing or  wounding several NATO and their cowardly puppets.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1273:5-american-terrorists-killed-4-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 American terrorists killed, 4 injured in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 21 - At least five US invading troops got killed with another four  badly hurt Saturday in Mujahideen attack and bombing in Sangin district of  Helmand. According to the report from the site, soon after the enemy suffered  fatal casualties, they fled the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1277:5-us-terrorists-killed-in-fighting-with-mujahideen-in-marjah-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US terrorists killed in fighting with Mujahideen in Marjah, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 21 – A roadside bomb in Marjah, Helmand tore apart a US invading  forces’ tank Sunday noon at 11:00 am, leaving it ablaze and killing all the US  terrorists inside. Separately Mujahideen elsewhere in Marjah fought the US  invaders on Sunday morning, killing two US cowardly soldiers and wounding  another three in the firefight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1272:3-us-invaders-killed-2-injured-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US invaders killed, 2 injured in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 17:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 21 - Three US invaders were killed and two injured Saturday noon,  at 11 am, when their tank rolled over an IED blast leaving the enemy tank  wrecked.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1282:ied-rips-through-us-invaders-tank-near-gerishk&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through US invaders tank near Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 August 2010 20:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 21 – An IED ripped through a US invaders tank, killing all the  invaders onboard, when their military convoy was passing through Kampark area  near Gerishk city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
222130UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1315:5-us-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-kandahar-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US invaders killed or wounded in Kandahar blast</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 21:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 22 – At least 3 US terrorists were killed and 2 seriously wounded  in Dand district’s Nakhoni area after a bomb was detonated on their foot patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1296:missiles-strike-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles strike Kandahar Airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 22 – Some 3 missiles fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  struck Kandahar Airfield on Saturday night (Aug. 21), at around 10:00 pm but the  amount of damage caused is not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1297:mujahideen-kill-enemy-spy-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill enemy Spy in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 22 – On Sunday (Aug. 22) morning, at around 07:00 am, Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate gunned down Torjan, who was a spy for Khad spy agency in  Kandahar city’s 3rd Naha area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1295:nato-logistical-supply-vehicle-torched-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical supply vehicle torched in Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Aug. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate say that on Saturday (Aug. 21)  they attacked a NATO logistical convoy on Spin Boldak-Kandahar city main  highway, as a result of which 1 logistical supply vehicle carrying fuel to the  invaders was destroyed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1298:ied-in-uruzgan-takes-out-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED in Uruzgan takes out US invaders' tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Terenkot city say that a  US invaders tank was annihilated, killing all terrorists inside when it hit a  roadside bomb as it tried to come out of its base in Joghak area on Saturday  night (Aug. 21).</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1294:helmand-24-vehicles-destroyed-28-seized-in-attack-on-nato-logistical-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 24  vehicles destroyed, 28 seized in attack on NATO logistical-cum-military convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 22 – Reports from Nawzad district say that on Saturday night (Aug.  21) Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a NATO invaders' logistical and  military convoy on the road between Gerishk and Musa Kala districts. Reports add  that in the successful operation some 24 logistical supply vehicles were  destroyed, 20 NATO logistical vehicles and 8 military vehicles of the enemy were  seized by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. It is said that in the attack 2  Mujahideen were also injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1309:us-invading-forces-vacate-their-huge-military-base-after-exploding-it-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invading force’s vacate their huge military base after exploding it in  Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 21:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 22 - On later Sunday, August 21, 2010, the US invaders retreated  from one of their largest military base located near Haji Gul Agha gas station  in Gharagay area of Sangin district, Helmand province after they exploded the  base and airlifted all of their soldiers from the area. It is however, worth  saying that the US terrorist forces had completely vacated two of their military  bases a couple of days ago near the district center of Sangin. According the  analysts, the rising casualties inflicted on the US troops in fighting with  Taliban made the US nation and congress members uneasy who are demanding an end  to the long-delayed war and a quick withdrawal of the US forces from  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1313:us-tank-in-helmand-torn-apart-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank in Helmand torn apart by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 21:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 22 – A US invaders tank was destroyed on Saturday (Aug. 21) when  it hit a roadside bomb in Qala Noya area of Khan-e-Sheen district. All invaders  onboard the tank were killed or wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1300:us-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-sangin&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank blown up in Sangin</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 22 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing all  invaders onboard as their military patrol was passing through Kareem Karez area  of Sangin district on Sunday morning (Aug. 22), at 07:00 am</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1299:gerishk-blast-destroys-us-terrorists-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Gerishk blast destroys US terrorists tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 August 2010 15:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 22 – A US invaders tank was destroyed when it hit a roadside bomb  on Saturday (Aug. 21) in Gerishk’s Sangchali area. All invaders onboard were  either killed or seriously wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2010)

*HEAD'S UP:  Trip for Best Bud's Wedding + Annual Computer Tune-up = TPW Offline until 30 Aug 10.  See you then!*​
*Taliban Propaganda Watch
231410UTC Aug 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1333:14-joint-cowardly-us-afghan-terrorists-killed-in-uruzgan-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 joint cowardly US-Afghan terrorists killed in Uruzgan clash</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 16:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Aug. 23 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a joint US-Afghan  brigade near Uruzgan district center as they were trying to carry out an  operation in the area on Sunday morning (Aug. 22). Reports say that heavy  fighting broke out in which lasted through most of the day. In the encounter 8  cowardly US, 6 ANA were killed and several others wounded. Mujahideen say due to  heavy weapons being used by the invaders 1 Mujahid was martyred martyred (we ask  Allah to accept him from amongst the Shuhada) and 1 injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1330:11-isaf-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-uruzgan-explosions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 ISAF invaders killed or wounded in Uruzgan explosions</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 15:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, August 23 – A mine exploded on ISAF invaders foot patrol near Chori  district center his morning, at 08:00 am. 2 ISAF terrorists were killed and 2  seriously wounded. Reports add that in another strong blast on Sunday (Aug. 22)  on ISAF terrorists foot patrol near Terenkot city some 3 invaders were killed  and 4 badly wounded. Yet again ISAF invaders were ambushed in Mariabad area but  the exact number of casualties caused is not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1320:blasts-in-zabul-destroy-2-nato-logistical-supply-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Zabul destroy 2 NATO logistical supply vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 14:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, August 23 – 2 NATO logistical supply vehicles were destroyed in Shahr  Safa district on Kandahar-Kabul main highway when they hit IED’s planted by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1323:us-base-in-zabul-rocked-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US base in Zabul rocked by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 14:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, August 23 – US invaders base in Nawbahar ditrict center was hit by 5  missiles fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate on Sunday morning (Aug. 22).  There are no confirmed reports about the damage or casualties caused.</blockquote>
<hr />
*RC Southwest*​
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1329:9-us-nato-invading-soldiers-killed-or-wounding-near-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 US-NATO invading soldiers killed or wounding near Lashkar Gah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 15:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 23 – At least 3 US-NATO invaders got killed and two wounded in  Sunday’s attack by Mujahideen in near Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand  province. Separately, Mujahideen in a clash with US-NATO invaders in near the  very area in Laskargah, killed two enemy invaders and wounded 3 more Monday  morning, August 23, at 8:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1318:us-base-in-gerishk-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US base in Gerishk comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 14:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Aug. 23 – A US invaders base in Gerishk’s Char Kosi area was severely  shook when 4 hand grenades hurled by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate landed inside  the base and immediately came under Mujahideen fire from a very close distance.  As a result of this attack 3 US terrorists were killed and 4 severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1335:us-invaders-abandon-another-base-in-sangin&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders abandon another base in Sangin</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 August 2010 16:22 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Aug. 23 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate took it as a sign of a coming  victory when US invaders abandoned another one of their huge bases in Sangin  district’s Sarawan Kala area on Sunday night (Aug. 22). Reports say that the  invaders were airlifted from their base by helicopters late Sunday night. It is  worth noting that this is the 4th large base deserted by US and British forces  in the last couple of days.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch - RC South
051235 Sept 10*

Taliban claims of RC SW attacks to end of August 2010 here.​ 
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” 23-31 Aug 10.

<hr />
*RC South*​<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/23-08-10.htm"> 23 Aug 10</a>

*Puppet US translator shot dead, ANP vehicle destroyed in  Kandahar city Aug. 23*
Baryalai, a puppet translator for the US invaders was shot dead in Kandahar city  as he as on his way home Sunday night (Aug. 22). Also last night an ANP puppet  vehicle was destroyed by a mine, killing or wounding all puppets inside in  Kandahr city’s Shkarpor Darwaza area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US tank destroyed in attack on base in Arghandab Aug. 23*
Reports from Arghandab district say that a US tank was destroyed by 82mm canon  round, killing or wounding all invaders inside when Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate attacked their military base this morning, in Babro area. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*14 joint cowardly US-Afghan terrorists killed in Uruzgan clash Aug. 23*
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a joint US-Afghan brigade near Uruzgan  district center as they were trying to carry out an operation in the area on  Sunday morning (Aug. 22). Reports say that heavy fighting broke out in which  lasted through most of the day. In the encounter 8 cowardly US, 6 ANA were  killed and several others wounded. Mujahideen say due to heavy weapons being  used by the invaders 1 Mujahid was martyred martyred (we ask Allah to accept him  from amongst the Shuhada) and 1 injured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*11 ISAF invaders killed or wounded in Uruzgan explosions August 23*
A mine exploded on ISAF invaders foot patrol near Chori district center his  morning, at 08:00 am. 2 ISAF terrorists were killed and 2 seriously wounded.  Reports add that in another strong blast on Sunday (Aug. 22) on ISAF terrorists  foot patrol near Terenkot city some 3 invaders were killed and 4 badly wounded.  Yet again ISAF invaders were ambushed in Mariabad area but the exact number of  casualties caused in the incident is not known yet. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Blasts in Zabul destroy 2 NATO logistical supply vehicles August 23*
2 NATO logistical supply vehicles were destroyed in Shahr Safa district on  Kandahar-Kabul main highway when they hit IED’s planted by Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US base in Zabul rocked by missiles August 23*
US invaders base in Nawbahar ditrict center was hit by 5 missiles fired by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate on Sunday morning (Aug. 22). There are no  confirmed reports about the damage or casualties caused. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/24-08-10.htm"> 24 Aug 10</a>

*Three US terrorist force’s tanks eliminated in Kandahar Aug.  24*
A series of Mujahideen’s bomb blast in the province’s Arghandab district  separately left three of the US invaders’ armored tanks traveling in convoy to  plot ground operation against Mujahideen in the area completely wrecked killing  all the American invaders aboard the tank, the repot said. The wreckage of the  struck tanks are said to by lying scatter at scenes of the explosions till  Monday (today). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Blast in Uruzgan kills 7 US invaders Aug. 24*
A roadside bomb hit and eliminated one of the US terrorists’ armored tank in  Tarin Kot city, the capital of Uruzgan on Monday morning, Mujahideen say that  tank got fully destroyed killing or injuring 7 American terrorist soldiers.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen missiles rocks airbase and district center in Uruzgan Aug. 24*
A number of missiles fired by Mujahideen hit airbase and district center of  Chinartu, Uruzgan province yesterday evening, causing the enemy fatal losses but  the it is unclear how many puppets and US-NATO invaders got killed or injured.  The petrol storage was said to have been set ablaze and flames were rising from  inside the airbase till later at night. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/26-08-10.htm"> 26 Aug 10</a>

*US invaders tank obliterated in Arghandab Aug.26
*According to a report from Arghandab district, a US invaders tank was  obliterated in Sarkari Bagh area last night (Aug. 25), as their military convoy  was travelling through this area from Kandahar to Uruzgan province. All the  terrorists inside the tank were either killed or wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*3 security puppets killed, vehicle destroyed in Kandahar Aug.26
*At least 3 security puppets were killed and 2 severely wounded when their  vehicle was completely destroyed by a mine in Shah Wali Kot district, at 04:00  pm on Wednesday (Aug. 25). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 NATO logistical supply vehicles destroyed in Kandahar city Aug.26
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO logistical convoy in Kandahr  city’s Khwaja area last night (Aug. 25), in which 2 supply vehicles were  destroyed and 3 puppets inside killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Enemy check post overrun near Kandahar city, 10 puppets killed Aug.26
*Pul-e-Siyayo check post located 3 km north of Kandahar city was overrun by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate this morning at around 04:30 am. In the intense  firefight some 10 cowardly ANA puppets were killed while the rest managed to  escape. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Puppet police vehicle eliminated in Kandahar, 5 puppets  killed Aug. 26
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Dand district say that 5 puppet police  were killed at 01:00 pm today, when their vehicle hit an IED in Nakhoni area.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*D(e)adly blast kills 3 ANA puppets in Uruzgan Aug. 26
*An ANA puppets vehicle was annihilated by a roadside bomb near Terenkot city  this afternoon, at 12:00 pm. Some 3 ANA puppets were killed and 2 severely  wounded in the blast. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen in Zabul destroy 7 NATO logistical vehicles Aug. 26
*Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded from Qayum Kala area  of Shahjoe district after Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO  logistical supply convoy travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway on Thursday  afternoon (Aug. 26), at around 03:00 pm, in which 7 vehicles were destroyed,  killing and wounding dozens of puppets. 1 Mujahid was also injured the  firefight. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*3 cowardly police killed, 2 captured in Zabul clash Aug.  26
*Reports from Seyori district say that on Wednesday night (Aug. 25)  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked 2 puppet police check posts in Sharha and  Baho Qala areas at the same time. In the assault Mujahideen overran the check  posts, killing 3 cowardly police, wounding 3 and detaining 2 others. Mujahideen  also seized their weapons and a large amount of military equipment in the  operation. 1 police vehicle was also destroyed by RPG round. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mortar rounds hit joint ISAF-Afghan military base in Zabul Aug. 26
*Several mortar rounds landed inside a joint ISAF-Afghan military base on  Wednesday (Aug. 25) in Nowbahar district causing heavy damage to the enemy but  the exact number of enemy killed is not known yet. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*NATO logistical supply vehicle destroyed in Zabul  explosion Aug.26
*According to a  report from Shahjoe district, a NATO logistical vehicle was destroyed, killing 2  puppets onboard, when their vehicle hit an IED in Tazi area while travelling on  Kabul-Kandahar main highway today, at 11:00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/28-08-10.htm"> 28 Aug 10</a>

*Mujahideen shoot dead 2  government officials in Uruzgan Aug. 28*
2 government officials, who had ties to local militia groups were killed in an  ambush in Chori districts Sorab area as they were on the way to their check  posts this morning, at 08 00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen kill 3 government officials in Uruzgan Aug. 27*
3 government officials were killed and their weapons seized by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate this morning, near Uruzgan provincial capital, Terenkot City.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/29-08-10.htm"> 29 Aug 10</a>

*Kandahar explosion claims 3  US terrorists lives Aug. 29
*At least 3 US terrorists along with their dog were killed and 5 others  seriously wounded when a mine detonated on their foot patrol in Charbagh area of  Arghandab distrcit as they tried to carry out an operation in the area this  morning, at 07:00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Police officer shot dead in Kandahar city Aug. 29
*Sabir, an anti-Mujahideen puppet police officer was shot dead by Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate on Sunday afternoon (Aug. 29), at 12:00 pm, as he was walking  along the road in Brihnakot area of Kandahar city. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen kill ignominious female police officer Aug. 29
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead a puppet female police officer (Shah  Gula) in Kandahar city at 01:00 pm, this afternoon as she was going to her house  from work in Khwajah area. This ignominious female used to help male US and  Afghan officers in searching the houses of innocent Afghans. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Security puppets vehicle taken out in Arghandab Aug. 29
*A security puppet vehicle, guarding a NATO logistical convoy was obliterated  to bits, killing all the minions inside when it hit a roadside bomb on  Kandahar-Uruzgan road this morning, at 09:00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Strong explosions hit US invaders in Kandahar Aug. 29
*2 strong blasts hit a foot patrol of US invaders as they tried to carry out  an operation against Mujahideen in Salwat area of Panjwaee district. The exact  number of casualties caused is not known but 2 helicopters were seen arriving at  the scene to airlift the dead and wounded terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Uruzgan: US tank eliminated by a roadside bomb Aug. 29
*According to a report from Terenkot city, a US invaders tank was annihilated  when it hit a roadside bomb in Norbi area at 01:00 pm, Sunday afternoon (Aug.  29). All invaders onboard were either killed or wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/30-08-10.htm"> 30 Aug 10</a>

*Powerful blast destroy 2 US  tanks in Kandahar Aug, 30
*According to a report from Arghandab district, a US invaders tank was  completely destroyed and another behind it damaged by a powerful IED blast as it  tried to come out of its base in Baba Ghazi Ghwanda area at 03:00 pm this  afternoon. Mujahideen say that the invaders inside the tanks were killed or  severely wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US tank eliminated in Kandahar Aug. 30
*A US invaders tank was destroyed, killing or wounding all invaders onboard,  when it hit a roadside bomb in Sang-e-Sar area of Zhiri district on Sunday  afternoon (Aug. 29). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*10 ANA minions killed by explosion in Uruzgan Aug. 30
*Some 10 ANA minions were killed near Terenkot city when a vehicle they were  riding in was blown up by an IED planted by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate as it  was going to its check post. Reports say that their commander was also amongst  the dead. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen take over enemy check posts in Uruzgan Aug. 30
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate seized the weapons and equipment of 3 ANA  puppets after they were killed in a half-hour firefight on their check post  which was later torched in Sarmarghab area of Terenkot city. After the attack,  Mujahideen collected weapons and equipment of 8 other check posts in the  surrounding areas which were deserted by the cowardly puppets due to immense  fear of another assault. In another incident a mine was detonated on Commander  Tor’s vehicle on Sunday night (Aug. 29). Reports say that the fate of Tor is not  known but 2 gunmen inside the vehicle were instantly killed. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED rips through US tank in Uruzgan Aug, 30
*A US invaders tank was destroyed, killing or wounding all invaders onboard  when it hit a roadside bomb at around 05:00 am, in Harawot district as they  tried to evacuate the dead and wounded ANA puppets from a check post which had  earlier come under Mujahideen attack. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Deadly blast kills 10 ANA puppets in Zabul Aug. 30
*At least 10 ANA puppets were killed and scores injured near Shahjoe district  bazaar on Kandahar-Kabul main highway after a mine detonated on their foot  patrol on Sunday night, at around 10:00 pm. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*3 border police killed in Zabul explosion Aug, 30
*At least 3 puppet border police were killed and 4 severely wounded when a  mine exploded on them as they were going for a swim in Qala Rasheed area of  Shamalzo district on Sunday (Aug. 29). In another incident, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate fired missiles at a joint US-Afghan base in Zanzir area of the  mentioned district but the exact number of casualties caused is not known.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/31-08-10.htm"> 31 Aug 10</a>

*Mujahideen burn 2 NATO logistical vehicles Aug. 31*
2 NATO supply vehicles were burnt in an ambush by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  near Sangin district bazaar at around 02:00 pm. Mujahideen say that 2  motorcycles belonging to the security puppets were also destroyed but the extent  of casualties caused is not known. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Puppet commander shot dead in Kandahar city Aug. 31*
Ahmad Khan, the commander of enemy check posts which lie between Kandahar-Herat  main highway in Helmand’s Shorab distrit was shot dead by Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate at 08:00 am, in Choni area of Kandahar city. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Cowardly police patrol ambushed near Maiwand, 7 killed Aug. 31*
Reports from Maiwand’s Khak Chopan area say that on Monday (Aug. 30), some 7  cowardly police were killed and 2 wounded when their patrol was ambushed on  Kandahar-Herat main highway by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Boldak Border Police assistant chief killed in an explosion Aug. 31*
Lalai Bretawar, the assistant border police chief of Spin Boldak district was  killed along with his bodyguards on Monday night (Aug. 30) when their vehicle  hit a roadside bomb in Kandak area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*4 ANA puppets killed in Uruzgan ambush Aug. 31*
According to a report from Ajaristan (Daya) district, which has been besieged by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate for the last couple of days say, that some 4  cowardly ANA minions were killed and 3 wounded on Monday night (Aug. 30), at  around 06:00 pm, when they were caught in an ambush set up by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate as they were on their way from one check post to another.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Deadly explosion claims 7 ANA puppet lives Aug. 31*
Some 7 ANA puppets were killed this morning (Aug. 31) when the vehicle they were  travelling in hit a roadside bomb in Paye Nawa area near Terenkot city. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*4 US terrorists killed in Uruzgan clash Aug. 31*
At least 4 US terrorists were killed and 3 wounded on Monday (Aug. 30) in Char  Chino district when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol in Khod’s Nawa area.  Alhamdulillah Mujahideen did not sustain any casualties in fighting which lasted  nearly all day. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Zabul: 17 vehicles destroyed, 8 security puppets killed in attack on NATO  logistical convoy Aug. 31*
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Shahr Safa district say that they destroyed  at least 17 NATO logistical supply vehicles, killed 8 security puppets and  seized their weapons in an attack on their convoy in Jaldak area on Kandahar-Kabul  main highway on Tuesday afternoon (Aug. 31). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch - RC Southwest
051235 Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” 23-31 Aug 10.

<hr />
*RC Southwest*​<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/23-08-10.htm"> 23 Aug 10</a>

*9 US-NATO invading terrorists killed or wounding near Lashkar  Gah Aug. 23*
At least 3 US-NATO invaders got killed and two wounded in Sunday’s attack by  Mujahideen in near Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand province.  Separately, Mujahideen in a clash with US-NATO invaders in near the very area in  Laskargah, killed two enemy invaders and wounded 3 more Monday morning, August  23, at 8:00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*9 ISAF invaders killed or wounded near Lashkargah city Aug. 23*
On Sunday (Aug. 22), at 04:00 pm, some 3 ISAF invaders were killed and 2 wounded  when they came under Mujahideen attack as they were coming out of their base in  Babaji’s Rahim Khel area. In another similar firefight this morning in Ashiryano  area 2 more ISAF invaders were killed and 2 wounded. In both of the incidents 3  Mujahideen were also injured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*7 US invaders killed or wounded in Helmand bomb blasts Aug. 23*
Some 3 US invaders were killed and 4 seriously wounded when a series of powerful  bombs detonated on their foot patrol in Kajaki district as they tried to carry  out an operation against Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Prawayano area.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US terrorist sniped near Gerishk Aug. 23*
A US terrorist was shot dead by a sniper of Islamic Emirate near Gerishk  district center today (Aug. 23). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US invaders abandon another base in Sangin Aug. 23*
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate took it as a sign of a coming victory when US  invaders abandoned another one of their huge bases in Sangin district’s Sarawan  Kala area on Sunday night (Aug. 22). Reports say that the invaders were  airlifted from their base by helicopters late Sunday night. It is worth noting  that this is the 4th large base deserted by US and British forces in the last  couple of days. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mortar rounds in Helmand rock US invaders base Aug. 23*
Today, at 12:00 pm, mortar rounds fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in  Gerishk district landed inside a US base killing or wounding 5 cowardly  terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US base in Gerishk comes under Mujahideen attack Aug. 23*
A US invaders base in Gerishk’s Char Kosi area was severely shook when 4 hand  grenades hurled by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate landed inside the base and  immediately came under Mujahideen fire from a very close distance. As a result  of this attack 3 US terrorists were killed and 4 severely wounded. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED destroys US invaders tank in Marjah Aug. 23*
A US invaders tank was destroyed and all terrorists onboard killed on Monday  (Aug. 23), at 11:00 am, when their tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb as it  left its base in Marjah district’s Parchawa area. And 2 cowardly US terrorists  were killed and 3 wounded in a clash with Mujahideen in Tameerano block at 11:00  am as well. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/24-08-10.htm"> 24 Aug 10</a>

*A dozen US terrorists killed as more invaders’ tanks  destroyed in Helmand Aug. 24*
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the province’s Nad Ali district had two of  the US invading force’s tanks wrecked leaving them ablaze in separate IED  attacks yesterday (Aug. 23). All those on board the tanks were reported to have  been killed or wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Four vehicles destroyed in Marjah, six local militias killed destroyed Aug.  24*
On later Monday, Mujahideen intercepted the enemy logistical convoy in Marjah  and rocked 4 of the enemy vehicles and killed 6 Militia puppets escorting the  logistical convoy carrying logistical supply for US-NATO invaders during the  fighting. The report adds Mujahideen seized a sizable amount arms and ammo  consisting of heavy and light weapons from the possession of the enemy. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*British invaders’ tank destroyed in Helmand, 4 killed or injured Aug. 24*
An early morning blast tore through one of the British invaders’ tanks on Monday  while traveling in convoy in Musa Kala district, Helmand province, eliminating  the tanks and killing or wounding the invaders inside the tank. Also Monday,  Mujahideen, in an encounter with the British foot soldiers, killed one Briton  and wounded three more elsewhere in Musa Kala. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*Blast strikes US military tank in Helmand, kills those on board Aug. 24*
The bomb attack occurred in Helmand’s Gerisk district as the US invaders’ convoy  of tanks was traveling along Kandahar-Heart road in the evening hours of the  day. According to the report from the area, the tanks ripped into pieces in the  powerful explosion leaving all the US invaders in the tank dead or terribly  wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*US tank set off by IED blast in Marjah Aug. 24*
One of the tanks of the enemy got exploded by a landmine placed by Mujahideen in  the outskirts of Marjah, Helmand, leaving the US invaders traveling in the tanks  dead or wounded Sunday evening (Aug. 23). Also Sunday, Mujahideen kill two NATO  invaders besides wounding another elsewhere in Marjah. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/26-08-10.htm"> 26 Aug 10</a>

*30 enemy check posts attacked in Helmand Aug.26*
On Wednesday night (Aug. 25), at around 09:00 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  attacked 30 enemy check posts located on the road between Gerishk district’s  Malger area and Lashkargah city. Mujahideen used heavy and light weapons in the  1-hour assault but the exact number of casualties caused to the enemy is not  known yet. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*5 ANA puppets killed near Lashkargah city Aug.26*
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate seized a Toyota corolla car and 5 weapons after  they killed 5 ANA puppets on Wednesday (Aug. 25) in an ambush near Lashkargah  city’s Bolan area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen attack enemy checkpost in Helmand, 3 puppets killed Aug.26
*Reports from Band-e-Barq area of Lashkargah city say that a commander of ANA  enemy check post along with 2 puppets were killed and 2 seriously wounded when  Mujahideen attacked their check post last night (Aug. 25). Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED in Marjah rips through US invaders tank Aug.26
*An IED planted by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ripped through a US invaders  tank, killing or wounding all invaders onboard last night, at around 08:00 pm,  in Marjah district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Powerful explosion destroys US terrorists tank in Helmand Aug.26
*A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED on Wednesday night (Aug. 25),  killing all the terrorists inside in Qala Now area of Khan-e-Shin district.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/28-08-10.htm"> 28 Aug 10</a>

*Mujahideen in Helmand ambush  NATO logistical convoy, 5 vehicles destroyed Aug. 28
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO logistical convoy in Spin  Masjid area of Gerishk district on Friday (Aug. 27 as a result of which 5 supply  vehicles were destroyed, 5 security puppets killed and 3 seriously wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*3 security puppets killed in Gerishk explosion Aug. 28
*At least 3 security puppets were killed and 2 wounded last night (Aug. 27  when their vehicle hit a roadside bomb on Kandahar Herat main highway in  Sangilab area of Gerishk district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Massive explosions destroy 2 US tanks in Musa Kala Aug. 28
*Reports from Musa Kala say that a US invaders tank was destroyed on Friday  afternoon (Aug. 27 by an IED in Doch Manda area. Reports add that another tank  was also destroyed last night (Aug. 27, at 11 30 pm by a roadside bomb as their  convoy was traveling through Lwarh Dezwar area of the mentioned district. All  invaders onboard the tanks were either killed or seriously wounded. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Marjah blasts eliminate 2 US invaders tanks Aug. 28
*A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED in 5th Block area at 07 00 pm  on Friday (Aug. 27 . An hour later another US tank was also destroyed by an IED  in Spinput area. All the invaders involved in the blasts were killed or wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen ambush cowardly police in Sangin bazaar, 1 vehicle destroyed Aug.  27
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a puppet police convoy in Sangin  Bazaar on Thirsday (Aug. 26) in Che Choke area as a result of which a puppet  police vehicle was eliminated by RPG round, killing or wounding the cowardly  minions onboard. It is said that the nephew of Maqtas Sharif Khan (Sangin  district governor) was also killed in this ambush. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*Deadly blasts hit 2 US invaders tanks in Sangin Aug. 27
*This morning, at 08:00 am, a US invaders tank was obliterated when it hit a  roadside bomb in Sangin’s Charkhakyano Manda area. Half an later, another IED  destroyed a US tank in Nari Manda area of this district. All invaders involved  in the blasts were either killed or wounded. It is worth mentioning that some 4  tanks were also destroyed by IED’s in this district on Thursday (Aug. 26).  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Gerishk district mayor shot dead Aug. 27
*Abdul Ahad Khan (Gerishk district mayor) was shot dead in Gerishk bazaar  along with one of his gunmen in a guerilla style attack by Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate on Thursday night (Aug. 26). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED’s in Marjah take out 2 US tanks Aug. 27
*A US invaders tank was eliminated this morning, at 08:00 am, by an IED  planted by Mujahideen in Shahzada Charahi area. Another tank was blown up by an  IED 2 hours later in Abdurahman Jo Charahi area. All invaders onboard the tanks  were either killed or severely wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 cowardly ISAF terrorists killed in Musa Kala clash, tank destroyed Aug. 27
*At least 2 cowardly ISAF terrorists were killed and 3 wounded when their  foot patrol came under Mujahideen attack as they tried to come out of their base  in Musa Kala bazaar’s Maktab area on Friday morning (Aug. 27). In another  incident on Thursday night (Aug. 26), a US tank was destroyed in Kundrya area by  an IED, killing or wounding all invaders onboard. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/29-08-10.htm"> 29 Aug 10</a>

*8 US terrorists killed or  wounded in deadly Marjah blasts Aug 29
*2 US invaders were killed and 2 wounded by an IED explosion on their foot  patrol this morning, at 10:00 am in Marjah districts 9th Block area. In another  similar blast in 5th block area, 3 more US terrorists were killed and 1  seriously wounded at 11:00 am. Yet again on Saturday night (Aug. 28) a US  invaders tank was eliminated when it hit a roadside bomb in 4th block area,  killing or wounding all invaders onboard. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*Powerful explosions annihilate 2 US invaders tanks Aug. 29
*Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded American terrorists  after powerful explosions destroyed 2 US tanks early this morning in Sangin  district. One was destroyed at 12:00 am in Joshali Desert area while the second  one was eliminated one hour later in Manda area. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED obliterates British invaders tank in Musa Kala Aug 29
*The wreckage on a British tank was still lying in its place after it was  blown up by a roadside bomb on Saturday (Aug. 28) in Musa Kala’s Dahzor area.  All invaders in the tank were either killed or wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*NATO logistical convoy attacked in Helmand, 4 vehicles destroyed Aug 29
*This morning, at 10:00 am, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed 8 security  puppets and wounded 3 others after 2 of their vehicles hit IED’s and then came  under immediate fire of Mujahideen as a result of which 2 other NATO supply  vehicles were also destroyed in Nahr Siraj area of Gerishk district on Kandahar-Herat  main highway. After taking on heavy losses the cowardly puppets shot randomly  into the surrounding areas, in which 2 innocent Afghans were martyred and 2  seriously wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Another US tank destroyed in Sangin Aug. 29
*At least 4 US terrorists were killed and 2 wounded at 04:00 pm, this  afternoon, in Sangin’s Toghi area after their tank was destroyed by an IED  blast. It is worth mentioning that 2 other tanks were also destroyed in this  district earlier today. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 police check posts come under Mujahideen assault in Nimroze Aug. 29
*Reports from Khasharo district say that Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  attacked a puppet police check post on Saturday night (Aug. 28) in Ragen area  and another check post was also attacked on Saturday afternoon in Kotalak area.  Heavy and light weapons were used in both assaults but there are no confirmed  reports about the damage caused. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED rips through US tank in Nimroze Aug. 29
*A US invaders tank was eliminated by a roadside bomb, killing all the  invaders inside, as their military convoy was passing on the road north of  Dalaram district center. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/30-08-10.htm"> 30 Aug 10</a>

*Fatal blasts kill or wound 13 US  terrorists in Helmand Aug. 30
*On Sunday (Aug. 29), US invaders tried to carry out a huge operation against  Mujahideen in Gerimsir districts Shah Hasan Baba area but were repelled back  when 4 invaders were killed and 3 seriously wounded due to many mines exploding  on their patrols. Similarly on Monday afternoon (Aug. 30) some 2 US terrorists  were killed and 2 wounded when a mine was detonated on their foot patrol in this  districts Katori area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Mujahideen overrun check posts in Helmand, 9 puppets killed Aug. 30
*A puppet police check post was attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at  02:00pm, this afternoon in Gerishk’s Adam Khan area. As a result of the  firefight 6 puppets were killed, their weapons and equipment seized and the  check post was burnt down. Reports add that another check post was also attacked  this afternoon, at 04:00 pm, in Band-e-Barq area in which 3 puppets died in a  1-hour battle. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Police vehicle destroyed in Gerishk, 9 puppets killed or wounded Aug, 30
*Some 9 puppet police were killed or wounded at 09:00 am this morning, when  their vehicle was annihilated by an IED planted by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  in Gerishk’s Balochano village of Babaji area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*2 US tanks taken out in Marjah Aug, 30
*A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED in 5th Block area today at 01:00  pm and another was also destroyed in a similar way in 1st Block area 04:00 pm,  this afternoon. All the terrorists inside he tanks were either killed or  wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Sangin: Remote control bomb hits US invaders foot patrol, 3 killed Aug, 30
*According to a report from Sangin district, 3 US terrorists were instantly  killed and 4 seriously wounded when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a  remote controlled mine on their foot patrol in Shakar Sheli area, at 03:00 pm  this afternoon. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Prison guard shot dead in front of Gerishk prison gate Aug, 30
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead a puppet prison guard in front of  Gerishk district prison gate with Kalashnikov as he stood guard on Monday  morning (Aug. 30). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 US invaders killed, 3 wounded in Marjah clash Aug. 30
*An intense firefight erupted this morning, at 08:00 am between Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate and US invaders after their military patrol was ambushed near  Marjah’s Sistani Bazar. At least 2 US terrorists were killed and 3 wounded in  the 1-hour clash. 1 Mujahid was also injured in the fight. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Security puppets suffer casualties in Nimroz IED attack Aug. 30
*Reports from Dorahi area of Dalaram district say that a security puppets  vehicle was completely destroyed by an IED, killing all the minions inside at  08:00 am this morning. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/August10/31-08-10.htm"> 31 Aug 10</a>

*Assistant of Nawa governor wounded by fatal blast Aug. 31*
Karim Khan, the assistant of Nawa governor (Manaf Khna) is in a critical  condition in an American invaders hospital after he along with 2 of his gunmen  were fatally wounded when they stepped on a mine planted by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate in Achagzo area of this district at around 06:00 am this  morning. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Powerful blasts hit US invaders in Musa Kala, 3 tanks destroyed Aug. 31*
Reports from Musa Kala say that a US invaders tank was completely destroyed by  an IED, killing all terrorists onboard on Monday night (Aug. 30) in Ghartali  area. Similarly 2 more US tanks were destroyed, killing or wounding all invaders  inside in a similar way at about the same time in Chaghali area. Reports add  that at least 3 more US invaders were killed and 2 seriously wounded at 05:00 pm  last night, when a remote control bomb was detonated on their foot patrol in  Ahmad Khanzo area of this district. Yet in another incident an ANA vehicle was  blown up by an IED early this morning, at around 06:00 am, in Maghni Mnada area  of the mentioned district. 3 puppets were instantly killed in the blast and 2  were severely wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*2 enemy vehicles eliminated in Nimroz Aug. 31*
A security puppets vehicle was eliminated by an IED in Dalaram’s Durahipie area  on Monday night (Aug. 30) and another vehicle was destroyed in a similar way  this morning, at 08:00 am near Muhammad Isa Petrol Pump area. All the security  puppets onboard the vehicles were instantly killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi*
*

<hr />


----------

